# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Boxxer 2010 Probleme behoben?

## DH_Marco

grüß euch,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob sram die qualitätsprobleme der vergangenen monate bei den 2010er Boxxer gabeln mittlerweile in den griff bekommen hat?? 
Wäre sehr dankbar für info.  
cheers

----------


## DasMatti

N Kumpel hat vor 8 Wochen seine World Cup bekommen, und die war immer noch leer...

----------


## fipu

Ein Kumpel von mir hat jetzt einige 2010er-Boxxer (alle Modelle) verkauft, welche keine Probleme mehr machen. 
Nur kann ich dir halt nicht sagen, welche Serie das ist.

----------


## Red

Welche Qualitätsprobleme meinst du?

Dass Öl fehlt?
Dass die Dämpfung klappert und auseinanderfallen kann?
Dass die Achse die Tauchrohre nicht zusammenhält und deshalb schon wieder geändert wurde?

Disclaimer: Obiger Post kann Gerüchte enthalten. Der Autor übernimmt keinerlei Verantwortung für irgendetwas.  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

kein kumpl von mir sondern Ich hab ne 2010er boxxer team vor nem halben jahr gekauft.

war nur kein öl drin, ansonsten perfekt!


von achsproblemen weiß ich nix. das gewinde is lang genug damit die spannfunktion wirkt und gelockert hat sich meine noch nicht.


allerdings gibt es diese in der anleitung beschriebenen "klicks" ungefähr genau 2x  danach klickt da nix mehr.

----------


## V10Rider

Ich hab die World cup Und muss sagen das außer das halt auch kein Öl drin war keine Probleme aufgetreten sind. Bis jetzt ... ^^

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Probelm das die mehr oder weniger stecken geblieben ist bzw. verdammt schlechtes ansprechverhalten hat ?

ride on

----------


## LePierre

des war doch ein buchsenproblem, oder?

hatte am anfang auch ein schlechtes ansprechverhalten, hat sich mit neuem oel und ein paar mal fahren von selbst behoben. funktioniert jetzt mehr als gut!

meine achse kann auch mehr als 8 mal klicken, wasn bei dir los per? oder bekommst den innensechskant nicht weiter gedreht :P

----------


## roadrunner82

In der Achse in der Achse  :Big Grin:  ist eine Längsnut eingearbeitet über die eine Kugel läuft. Das macht dann den Klick. Sobald die Nut aus ist, ist die Vorspannung erreicht und es klickt nichts mehr. Soviel halt zur Theorie. Sobald da ein bisserl Schmutz drinnen ist klickt gar nichts mehr. Achse komplett zerlegen, säubern und ohne Fett o.ä. wieder zusammenbauen kann Abhilfe schaffen. Allerdings nudelt sich der Mechanismus mit der Zeit sowieso aus. Unnötiges feature imho. Die alte 888 Achse war mir immer noch die liebste.

Die neuen Achsen haben jetzt eine zusätzliche Schulter die auch den rechten Holm hält. Ob sich sonst noch etwas dabei geändert hat weiß ich nicht.

----------


## V10Rider

hi
hatte des auch das die dann nicht mehr klickt. hab also ich des ding sauber gemacht hab mal die Achse auseinandergenommen und dieses Klicksystem leicht gefettet... Anscheinend Dämpft des Fett so  stark das man des klicken nicht mehr hört bzw. fühlt.

also Nochmal zerlegt des fett wieder abgewischt und einfach ein bischen Sprühöl oder änliches draufmachen des reicht allemal.

----------


## Red

> Die neuen Achsen haben jetzt eine zusätzliche Schulter die auch den rechten Holm hält. Ob sich sonst noch etwas dabei geändert hat weiß ich nicht.


Das hab ich gemeint.

Warum sie überhaupt auf die depperte Idee kamen die Schulter wegzulassen (08er Gabeln bzw. Achsen hatten noch eine), dass wissen nur die Konstrukteure selbst.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich verstehe jetzt was ihr meint. ja is komisch . naja mal sehen wielang das hält

----------


## Knax

die "neuen" achsen scheinen jetzt aber wieder eine nut zu haben, die das casting klemmt:
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=435802&page=2
vorletzter post

----------


## V10Rider

hab grad gesehen das man sich die noch nachträglich kaufen kann. des wär denk ich mal gar keinen so schlechte Investition. Denk mal man wird halt schon noch a bissl mehr steifigkeit erreichen.

aber wenn man das Casting beim Festziehen ein bischen mit den Beinen zusammendrückt gehts genauso. so habs ich jetzt immer gemacht.

----------


## V10Rider

hat von euch schonmal jemand des Rock Shox RedRum Silikonöl ausprobiert ?

Is des wirlkich so viel besser.
hab des zu hause aber noch nich rein wollt erstmal fragen obs des wirklich bringt für die boxxer wc.

----------


## stephan-

Jeder weiß doch, dass eine Rock Shox Gabel nur mit Rock Shox Butter und Rock Shox Öl ihr volles Potential entfaltet.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

meinst du dieses pitstop fett für die dichtungen?

da gibts ja jetzt n neues das nochn stück besser is (und doppelt so teuer).

aber ich mag das zeug. schmeckt gut zu müsli. und ab und zu mal die dichtungen damit einschmiern. 

ansprechverhalten is haltn traum.

----------


## stephan-

Ich hab jetzt die Judy Butter gemeint - die ist gut, keine Frage.

Ich wollte einfach darauf anspielen, dass natürlich jede Firma ihre eigenen Produkte als ultimativ darstellt und ein anderes Öl es sicher auch tut. 



Mich würde es sehr interessieren, ob sich der Aufpreis von der Race zur Team lohnt, ob man das effektiv merkt usw usf.

----------


## Laubfrosch

2010 schon  :Smile:   
finde persönlich ohne meine team da mit einzubeziehn das die 2010er race sicht total unschön fährt. da würd ich eher die 2009er nehmen.

----------


## stephan-

> 2010 schon 
> 
> 
> finde persönlich ohne meine team da mit einzubeziehn das die 2010er race sicht total unschön fährt. da würd ich eher die 2009er nehmen.


Kannst du das genauer ausführen?

Stehe eben vor der Wahl: 2007er Race behalten oder 2010er Boxxer kaufen.. aber von Race auf Race lohnt sich eben nicht. Die alte Race funktioniert gut, keine Frage. Weiß eben nicht ob es sich lohnt so viel Geld für eine neue auszugeben.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

also die Team 2010 ist definitiv um einiges besser wie die 2010er Race, weil sie einfach das besser dämpfungssystem hat (und es ist wirklich gut).

beim Alten motion kontroll hat die gabel bis max. 5 klicks (von 14 oder so) fahren könne, weil der Rest viel zu hart war. man hat die gabel ja quasi blockieren können, was ja komplett schmarrn war.

die neue 2010 kann man viel feiner in verstellen und selbst komplett geschlossen ist sie vielleicht etwas überdämpft, aber fahrbar.

das feature mit den 2 zugstufe gefällt mir auch sehr. bringt wahrscheinlich nur denen was, die so wie ich ein recht schnelles setup bevorzugen (und trotzdem nicht bei einem härten schlag in die Stratosphäre geschleudert werden wollen)

zur schmierung: ich nehme entweder RSP Fork Grease oder Stendec Fork Lube, die sind beide hammer (aber eher nicht im Winter verwenden, weil es ohnhin zäh ist). dazu ein bisschen 15 oder vielleicht ein 10er. man kann auch das Fett mit Öl anmischen und man bekommt ein gute schmierendes zeug, das man in die gabel füllen kann. WIRKT WAHRE WUNDER

----------


## Laubfrosch

technisch ist es ja eigentlich das gleiche prinzip.

hast bei der 2010er race ebenfalls kein externes gate.

ich bin aber wohl nicht der richtige um da ne meinung drüber zu schreiben.

bin bisher wohl vllt. nur gabeln der ersten baureihe gefahren die nicht besonders gewartet wurden.


die team macht halt einfach gaudi.

kannst se so einstellen das se schön den ganzen federweg nutzt,
sie nicht so dollle rumwippt aber sanft anspricht.

nun von dieser boxxertypischen höheren vorspannung, brauche ich ja jetzt nicht das erzählen anfangen. ich find das toll. 

ob die 2 zugstufen für den ottonormal bikepark fahrer sinn machen weiß ich nicht.

die druckstufen machen aber denk ich mittlerweile schon sinn.

mach doch einfach mal die preise für die teile ausfindig die du austauschen müsstest um ne team zu erhalten.

das geht ja ohne weiteres immernoch.

Zugstufen kartusche raus, die von der team rein. druckstufe ebenso.

wenns nich viel mehr aufpreis is als du eh für den unterschied zwischen team und race zahlst.


mit den techniken und einstellungen kenn ich mich selber nicht perfekt aus, daher möchte darüber nichts schreiben.

ich hol mir zum einstellen die meinungen anderer leute die mehr ahnung haben, und stell dann noch 1-3 klicks hier und da bisl mehr auf meine bedürfnisse oder geschmack ein und dann passt das eigentlich immer.

----------


## V10Rider

@ Laubfrosch


kannst dann vielleicht mal deine settings angeben die du so eingestellt hast ?

oder zumindest des was du von denen gehört hast die sich da ausekennen mal reinschreiben ?

wär super

thx

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hab mich größtenteils nach der tuning guide gerichtet aber mir dann schon auch sagen lassen was ich damit wirklich bewirke.

könnte ich evtl. morgen machen  :Wink:  gabel steht in der werkstatt und ich hab grad recht wenig lust meinen platz und das bier zu verlassen. 
 :Cool:

----------


## V10Rider

ja ok des kann ich verstehen . will dich nicht von deinem bier vertreiben.

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo der schnee draussen is kalt. hab an hass auf das wetter.
und auf defekte körperteile  :Frown: 

aber werd morgen gern nachguggen.
 :Smile:

----------


## Downhoehl

> zur schmierung: ich nehme entweder RSP Fork Grease oder Stendec Fork Lube, die sind beide hammer (aber eher nicht im Winter verwenden, weil es ohnhin zäh ist). dazu ein bisschen 15 oder vielleicht ein 10er. man kann auch das Fett mit Öl anmischen und man bekommt ein gute schmierendes zeug, das man in die gabel füllen kann. WIRKT WAHRE WUNDER


Sorry, das steh ich grad au dem Schlauch, deswegen muss ich da nochmals nachhaken: mischt du an das Fett wo an die Buchsen kommt ein wenig Öl  oder mischt du das Fett in das Schmieröl der Gabel  :Confused: 
Theoretisch müsste sich doch sowieso mit der Zeit beides ein wenig vermischen, oder??

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ja. 
das Öl auf der linken seite vermischt sich ja eh nochmal mit dem ganzen fett aus der feder.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

das mit dem mischen war nur eine Überlegung von mir: ein Fett für Federgabeln soll sich ja in Öl lösen können, sonst verstopft es alles usw. 

nachdem es jetzt kalt ist und ein fett eh eine visköse Angelegenheit ist, hab ich mir überlegt, es gscheit ist, das ganz mit einem relativ dünne Öl zu mischen (nehme mal an dass ein dickes Öl sich schwieriger mit dem Fett lösen lässt). mische mir das ganz in einem gefäss an, wenn man es ein bisschen durchrührt mischt es sich leicht (besonders das RSP zeug). das ganze fülle ich dann ein und zwar so, dass das casting ganz leicht auf den Tauchrohren sitzt (aber in der ersten buchse). natürlich auf der dämpfungsseite nicht zuviel (max. 10ml). probierts selber aus, ob sinnvoll ist oder nicht....

----------


## Laubfrosch

so also mein setup das die gabel momentan hat ( kann vo meinem wirklichn setup abweichen weil scho wieder viel zu viel leute die gabel angeguggt oder angefasst haben und ich sie grad net fahrn kann)

Bottom Out  = 0 (ich hab das rote gummiding rausgehaun)
LS Comp = 10 Klicks Richtung Hard gedreht
HS Comp = 4 Klicks Richtung Hard gedreht
Beginning Rebound = 0 Umdrehungen (angeblich Klicks) Richtung Kröte
Ending Rebound = 6-7 Klicks Richtung Kröte.


edit: 80Kg inkl ausrüstung, rote feder.

----------


## Laubfrosch

von der druckstufe her trifft das genau auf dieses Tuning:
Trail: Schnelles, steiniges
Gelände mit aggressiven
Kurven


von der Zugstufe:

hab die Endstroke auf 14 klicks richtung Hase verändert. dh 2klicks langsamer als mein voriges setup.

die Beginnginstroke hab ich mal auf 12 Klicks verändert statt ganz offen zu fahren. mal gespannt wie das sich anfühlt.

sind immerhin 12 klicks langsamer als vorher. 

aber ist so der mittelwert aus der anleitung. teilweise wird noch mehr dämpfung empfohlen.

----------


## stephan-

Gibts noch andere Stimmen zur Frage, ob sich der Aufpreis für die neue Dämpfung lohnt?  :Big Grin:

----------


## V10Rider

JO...

Merci dir weger den settings Laubfrosch.

hatte jetzt auch des probelm bei mir behoben das die gabel so schlecht ansprich.

muss sagen bin jetzt restlos begeistert.

war auch kein großer aufwand des ganze zu machen..
ride on

flo

----------


## Philipp

Wie schaut`s mit`n Vergleich 08/09 Team zu 2010er Team aus? Da ja die alte Team ähnlich wie die alte Race ist, wahrscheinlich auch ein großer unterschied.

----------


## Laubfrosch

jap.  :Wink: 


ich finde persönlich aber auch nicht das die 2010er Race an die 2009er Race & Team rankommt.

irgendwie läuft die neue Race einfach nicht.

----------


## V10Rider

Würd mich einfach die Team holen. Des is sicher ne verdammt geile gabel.

Dämpfung is ja genauso wie bei da WC. Find die gabel einfach richtig geil.
man muss sie nur gscheit pflegen dann funktioniert sie auch richtig gut und vorallem lange.

Hab bei meiner jetzt mal, nachdem ich sie schon 3 monate " eingefahren " hab, die Dichtungsbüchse bearbeitet. dann alles gscheit sauber gemacht und mit frischen öl befüllt.

ACHTUNG: Keine Judy Butter auf die Dynamische Dichtung in der Dichtungsbüchse auftragen, die wird sonst undicht .... einfach mit am finger ein bischen öl auftragen.

----------


## flodiho

Guden, hab gerade eine Nachricht von meinem Tuner erhalten: Als er die Gabel zerlegt hat, hat er festgestellt das die Kolbenstange der Zugstufeneinheit oben und unten gerissen ist.

Nun meine Frage: Ist das normal? Greift da die Garantie?

Es handelt sich um eine am 4.5.2009 erworbene Boxxer Team 2010 welche NATÜRLICH OHNE Schmieröl ausgeliefert wurde.

Gruß Flo

----------


## Laubfrosch

da deine Gabel am Datum meines 19. geburtstags gekauft wurde, ist das sicher ein garantie fall  :Smile: 

mal ohne spaß, also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es normal is das das ding einfach so zerreißt. entweder du hast böse auf de kacke gehaun mit der gabel oder ich bau meine später auch auseinander und überprüf die Kolbenstange :-/

----------


## flodiho

bin nur bei uns im Park und in Semmering das 24H Rennen gefahren. Mehr nicht.

----------


## stephan-

> bin nur bei uns im Park und in Semmering das 24H Rennen gefahren. Mehr nicht.


Bei dir könnte ich einen Hass auf die Boxxer langsam sogar nachvollziehen  :Big Grin: 
Schick das Ding ein..

----------


## V10Rider

iwie versteh ich garnicht was ihr alle mit eueren gabeln habt. Sicher is es scheiße wenn die nich richitg funktionieren aber treten diese Probleme wirklich nur bei der Race und Team auf ?

----------


## flodiho

> Bei dir könnte ich einen Hass auf die Boxxer langsam sogar nachvollziehen 
> Schick das Ding ein..


jap, dieser ist im Übermaß vorhanden. Zuerst verziehts mir das Casting der 09er. Dann kauf ich mir ne neue 2010er ohne ÖL, dann ist sie undicht, dann Funktioniert keinerlei Einstellung... naja ich schick se jetz ein, wenns nicht über Garantie läuft, ab damit zum Rechtsschutz. Hab keine Lust mehr auf die ganze Rotze.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> iwie versteh ich garnicht was ihr alle mit eueren gabeln habt. Sicher is es scheiße wenn die nich richitg funktionieren aber treten diese Probleme wirklich nur bei der Race und Team auf ?


bei der worldcup will niemand schimpfen  :Wink:  die war teuer.


ich höre nur sehr sehr wenige stimmen über die team schimpfen....

und das man mehr leute über die team als die wc schimpfenhört liegt wohl am preisunterschied. gibt wohl nicht soviele die gern 600eu für ne soloair kartusche ausgeben  :Wink:

----------


## V10Rider

Ja gut da Hast auch wieder recht.
aber muss  sagen das ich bis jetzt noch keinen probleme hatte mit meiner WC.

weis einer ob man sich dieses Update Kit für die Boxxer auch irgendwie selber besorgen kann?

mir geths vorallem um den Dichkolben weil der einfach um 0,5mm zu niedrig ist und deswegen beim feder geger den sprengring schlägt und dieses klappern verursacht

----------


## Laubfrosch

jop gibbet alles beim händler. 
also einfach auf sram.com im technischen handbuch oder spare part list die artikelnummern rausfischen und  damit zum händler latschen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

@v10 rider:


ich hab die beginning stroke heute beim fahrn wieder auf 0klicks von 28 gestellt. 

diese standard einstellung mit 14 klicks hat zu einigen nosedive sprüngen geführt.

mit offener zugstufe taugts mehr.

die endstroke hab ich 10klicks drin. denke das macht auch sinn.

----------


## georg

> das mit dem mischen war nur eine Überlegung von mir


 Ich schreib schon seit es das Forum gibt regelmäßig ihr sollt für Federgabeln auf die sündteuren herstellereigenen Fette verzichten und Wälzlagerfett mit ATF mischen.  :Smile:  Soll ich das in meine Signatur übernehmen, damit es wahrgenommen wird?  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

> Ich schreib schon seit es das Forum gibt regelmäßig ihr sollt für Federgabeln auf die sündteuren herstellereigenen Fette verzichten und Wälzlagerfett mit ATF mischen.  Soll ich das in meine Signatur übernehmen, damit es wahrgenommen wird?


da fällt mir ein, müsste meine auch mal wieder zerlegen und für die neue saison schmieren...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Ich schreib schon seit es das Forum gibt regelmäßig ihr sollt für Federgabeln auf die sündteuren herstellereigenen Fette verzichten und Wälzlagerfett mit ATF mischen.  Soll ich das in meine Signatur übernehmen, damit es wahrgenommen wird?


ja, ok Georg. du bist der wahre urheber und ich entschuldige mich inständig, diese falschen Tatsachen vorgetäuscht zu haben......
hab mir hald gedacht, das ein DÄMPFUNGSöl zur Dämpfung gut ist und somit sicher nicht gut zur Schmierung taugt. darum hab ich mir gedacht, pimpen wir das ganz mal mit etwas, was zum schmieren taugt...
Habe jetz mal das Manitou/Motorex Fork lube oder wie das heisst, das is richtig geil!!

----------


## georg

> ja, ok Georg. du bist der wahre urheber und ich entschuldige mich inständig, diese falschen Tatsachen vorgetäuscht zu haben..


 Endlich einer, der das entsprechend würdigt. Ich nehme deine Entschuldigung an.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nicolais2000

kann mir einer sagen was für standard Federn bei den Boxxern verbaut sind und für welches minimum Gewicht. Ich wollt nämlich bei hibike die Gabel bestellen. Dort gibt es die Bulk Verpackung ( nur Gabel) oder die Orginalverpackung mit je einer weichen und harten Feder und der hohen Krone. 
Ich wiege nur 65 Kg und die Hohe Krone brauch ich auch nicht.....
wäre super wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

75 - 85 kg Fahrer gewicht mit proteks und allem halt. . Farbe Rot.
ist standardmäßig verbaut.

bei der aftermarket sind ja noch die eine stufe leichter und eine stufe schwerer dabei  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

mit 65 wird dir die standard feder eher zu hart sein! 
war mit 75 kg ganz ok

----------


## Laubfrosch

kollege hats geschaft n loch ins casting zu fahren  :Big Grin: 

falls es wen interessiert kann ich das bild mal uploaden.

----------


## MR.A

ja mich interessierts... :EEK!:

----------


## Laubfrosch

passiert hier lokal... er meint er is an nem baum hängengeblieben.....

hab die mail mit dem bild bekommen mit der frage ob er die so noch aufn snow dh in der schweiz fahren kann.....

----------


## klamsi

:Lol:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> kann mir einer sagen was für standard Federn bei den Boxxern verbaut sind und für welches minimum Gewicht. Ich wollt nämlich bei hibike die Gabel bestellen. Dort gibt es die Bulk Verpackung ( nur Gabel) oder die Orginalverpackung mit je einer weichen und harten Feder und der hohen Krone. 
> Ich wiege nur 65 Kg und die Hohe Krone brauch ich auch nicht.....
> wäre super wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt.


du brauchst klar die Weiche (gelbe Feder), mit der roten wirst keine freude haben

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> passiert hier lokal... er meint er is an nem baum hängengeblieben.....
> 
> hab die mail mit dem bild bekommen mit der frage ob er die so noch aufn snow dh in der schweiz fahren kann.....


schaut ein bissl mehr als nur "hängengeblieben" aus.....kann dir mit eine Fox 40 oder 888 auch alles passieren, wenn man die richtigen stein erwischt

----------


## stephan-

Hab ich den Knick in der Optik oder woran liegts? Für mich sieht das wie ein starker Kratzer aus, aber nichts, weswegen man nicht mehr fahren könnte?!

----------


## nicolais2000

Danke

----------


## MR.A

also für mich siehts aus, wie wenn ein Loch im casting ist, und
man innen das Standrohr sieht...aber nur von nem Baum kann ich mir nicht
vorstellen

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Hab ich den Knick in der Optik oder woran liegts? Für mich sieht das wie ein starker Kratzer aus, aber nichts, weswegen man nicht mehr fahren könnte?!


ja, i glaub du musst zum augenarzt (oder ich?). da is doch ein loch im casting oder?

----------


## Laubfrosch

Das schwarze da isn loh im Casting . Drum herum sind Risse  :Wink:   
Das Öl ist durch dieses Loch Auch rausgelaufen...  
Glaub fast der wurde von m Jäger angeschossen xD

----------


## georg

Ganz klar ein Einschußloch.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Gibts denn nun mal ausführliche Fahrberichte von denen, die damit rumgurken? Ein ausführliches Review wäre sehr schön. Bei Google findet man nichts wirklich pralles, ein Test redet eine ganze Seite lang vom Ansprechverhalten und den vielen Einstellungen und naja  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mannie

so meine spezialisten hab da mal ne frage:
hab mir das demo 8.1 von 2010 geholt.  taugt mir schon (soweit man das im schneeeinsatz sagen kann), aber so wie man hört soll die race ja net der brüller sein. hab da selber gar keine erfahrung. Kann mir einer mal die merkbaren unterschied zwischen den einzelnen varianten vorstellen weil mit begriffen wie soloair und sowas kann man sich nicht wirklich ein bild machen was das genau bringt. genau wie mit der federhärt... wie ohne protektoren 60 KG und gehe mal davon aus das die standart feder drinnen ist. Sollte ich die austauschen oder einfach mal probieren und darauf achten wie die feder reagiert?

Manu

----------


## stephan-

Fahr die Gabel doch erstmal während der Saison ein paar Tage - dann kannst du immernoch überlegen, was du ändern willst.

Du hast ja überhaupt keine Ahnung von nichts bezüglich der Gabel (das bitte nicht als Angriff sehen, aber das geht aus deinem Posting hervor) - da solltest du mit Änderungswünschen so lange warten bis du überhaupt weißt OB du etwas ändern willst und wenn ja, was.
Nur weil viele sagen "xyz ist scheisse" gilt das nicht automatisch. Weiterhin kann es genauso gut sein das deine Race super funktioniert und andere eben Pech hatten.
Teste das Ding in Ruhe auf Trails und im Park und komm dann nochmal wieder mit deiner Frage  :Smile:

----------


## Mannie

geb ich gerne zu das ich keinen schimmer von der tieferen materie habe  :Smile: 
ich würde trotzdem gerne die unterschiede kennen und deren auswirkungen einfach um es zu verstehen. nur weil die Race "billig" ist muss das ja nicht heißen das sie schlecht ist.
wegen den federn frag ich weil ihr euch da au ein eck besser auskennt. es gibt ja immer die richtwerte bezüglich gewicht und so und würde da einfach gerne ne Meinung hören. ein gut abgestimmtes bike macht ja bekanntlich auch mehr spass  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Mit 60kg hättest du  bei der alten Race auf jedenfall die weiche oder sogar extraweich gebraucht.
Bei der neuen würd ich auch auf weich tippen. Stell dich doch mal in DH Position aufs Rad und schau wie viel Negativfederweg die Gabel hat, d.h. wie weit sie einfedert, wenn du auf dem Rad stehst. Sollten 20-30% des Gesamtfederwegs sein, also 4-6cm.

----------


## Mannie

ok schau ich mal. rock shox war ja so nett das auf zu tragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## superdaver

hi hab folgende frage : wenn ich bei meiner 2010er wc keine großartigen veränderung der druckstufe verspüre sollte ich davon ausgehen das kein öl drinn ist, oder ist das so feinfühlig das dies schwer zu erfühlen ist (ohne luft auf der air seite hab ich auch keinen unterschied feststellen können) ? die zugstufe funktioniert tadellos .. auf der seite ist öl zu hören wenn ma sie sanduhrmäßig hin und her bewegt  :Big Grin:  hab sie schon einige monate zum glück nur zwei mal kurz gefahren also sollte sie noch keinen schaden genommen haben wenn öl fehlen sollte

----------


## Laubfrosch

Wenn die zugstufe geht muss Öl drin sein. Wunder mih aber da man normal die zugstufe fast Nr beim fahren merkt und dieruvkstufe auch im stand deutlich spürbar is. Mach mal volle druckstufen Dämpfung rein. Wenn du dann nix spürst aber die zugstufe deutlich dämpft, passt entweder der Ölstand nicht oder irgendwas anderes ist kaputt.

----------


## superdaver

[QUOTE=Laubfrosch;716116

LS Comp = 10 Klicks Richtung Hard gedreht
HS Comp = 4 Klicks Richtung Hard gedreht



[/QUOTE]

was mir gerade aufgefallen ist die ls comp (low speed druckstufe) also das silberne rädchen läßt sich bei mir nur zirka ne viertel umdrehung drehen !

hab gerade noch mal des rädchen abgeschraubt und mit nem engländer nachgeholfen war nur irgenwie eingerastet jetz gehts !

----------


## no81

Hi!

Also ich fahr jetzt auch eine Boxxer 2010 WC. Jetzt wollt ich sie auch mal zur Sicherheit aufmachen und Öl reinfüllen um sicher zu gehen dass alles passt. Jetzt habe ich eine Frage zum Öl.
Welches Öl nehmt ihr? Stinknormales ausm MX-Shop oder spezielles? Öhlins? :Mr. Orange:  Haltet ihr euch an die angegebene Viskositäten oder kann man durch veränderte Viskosität noch was "rausholen"?
Leider bin ich auch nach langem rechechieren zu keiner klaren Antwort gekommen. Hoffe hier werde ich geholfen  :Cool:

----------


## superdaver

mission contol seite oben 245ml / 5w , unten 10ml / 15w

solo air seite oben 5ml / 15w , unten 10ml / 15w

wurde auch schon oft beschieben ... motorex soll gut sein , bzw sram gibt auch nen öl raus was nur unwesendlich teurer ist
zur viskosität : ja ma kann etwas verändern suchfunktion sollte weiterhelfen !
https://www.downhill-board.com/searc...earchid=681120
https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...r+viskosit%E4t
-------------------------------------------------------------


thanx at laubfrosch

----------


## no81

Danke aber die Angaben kenn ich, das war auch nicht meine Frage...

edit:
Jetzt hab ich deinen Tipp zum Öl gelesen, danke.

----------


## daday

hey, 
weiß irgendwer ob bzw wos die boxxer im moment sehr günstig zu bekommen gibt? 
danke!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> hey,
> 
> weiß irgendwer ob bzw wos die boxxer im moment sehr günstig zu bekommen gibt?
> 
> danke!


www.bikestore.cc

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

word!

----------


## stephan-

Also 870 sind sicher nicht billig.

Schau mal in den Bikemarkt, da gibts die Dinger nagelneu mit allen Teilen und Rechnung für 750.

----------


## Laubfrosch

für die Boxxer Team 2010 OEM!!! hab ich 700 gezahlt. Aftermarketpreis wären bei mir 800 gewesen.

War bei mtb.net mit bisl verhandeln.

allerdings is halt nur ne OEM. musst wissen welche brücke du brauchst und gegebenfalls mim händler drüber reden ober er die ändern kann oder what ever.

feder das gleiche.


gott, bin ich froh ne oem erwischt zu haben. 

das war grad die zeit wo alle aftermrkt. gabeln so grottig waren oder wartezeiten von 3 monaten aufkamen...

----------


## daday

> gott, bin ich froh ne oem erwischt zu haben. 
> 
> das war grad die zeit wo alle aftermrkt. gabeln so grottig waren oder wartezeiten von 3 monaten aufkamen...



und wie machst das mit der OEM im garantiefall?! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laubfrosch

Is das mein Problem? Ich habne Rechnung und mehr brauch ich nicht oder? Warum sollte da keine Garantie drauf sein?

----------


## punkt

> und wie machst das mit der OEM im garantiefall?!


OEM Gabeln haben ganz genau die gleiche Garantie wie "Aftermarket" Gabeln. Garantie und Gewährleistung sind durch Gesetze geregelt unf nicht durch Falschinformationen seitens eines gewissen Importeurs  :Wink:

----------


## Aca

Hallo

Ich hätte eine Frage bzw. ein Problem mit der Boxxer WC 2010...

Wenn ich die Gabel im Stand ca.7,8cm einfedere oder so und ruhig bleibe und danach wieder einfedern will, geht gar nichts! macht kein mm!!

Und da zweite was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn die Gabel im Stand ist und ich sie bisschen bewege hört man so ein klick, klack :Big Grin:  (k.A. wie ich das beschreiben soll)

Die Gabel bin ich vorher noch vor der Haustüre gefahren und es macht ab und zu auch ein klick, klack!

Die Gabel ist auch bisschen härter als normal eingestellt...

Was könnte das Problem sein? Selber lösbar? Würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar Infos kriegen könnte!

----------


## Laubfrosch

hört sich doch arg nach den buchsen an. oder die schaftführungen. 

aber genauer weiss ich nix.

----------


## V10Rider

dieses klicken kommt vom spiel zwischen dem Dichtungselement ( indem die Kolbenstange geführt wird ) und dem seegerring der das Element sichert.

Hab ich durch so ausgleichsscheiben 0,7mm ausgeglichen. jetzt ists weg.

----------


## stephan-

Luftdruck reduzieren und mal genauer prüfen.
Brücken ab, Standrohre allein testen, dann kannste schon recht sicher sagen, woran es wohl liegen wird.

----------


## Poison :)

einschicken!

das stecken kann einerseits von den buchsen kommen, andererseits vom zugstufenkolebn (problem selbst gehabt)

das klacken liegt ebenfalls an dem zugstufenteil mit dazugehörigem seegering

dafür gibts updates oder du bekommst eine neue gabel

lg  :Smile:

----------


## Sanchez

die wc aus den demos sollte aber eig. schon geupdated sein. meine is es zumindest...

----------


## noox

Mir ist auch grad was Interessantes bei meiner nagelneuen Boxxer 2010 WC aufegallen. 

Die untere Brücke ist bei mir original so montiert, dass ich weniger als 200mm Federweg habe. Umgekehrt, kann ich die Gabel noch 19 mm rausziehen. Wenn ich die Luft rauslasse, und ich sie zusammendrücke, klatschen die Staubdichtungen (und der Gummi) auf die untere Brücke.

Passt da innen was net, oder ist da wirklich die Brücke einfach auf der falschen Höhe montiert. Hat die intern eine automatische negative Luftkammer? Hat sich die vielleicht zuviel aufgblasen?

Im ausgefederten Zustand sind zwischen der 20% Sag-Anzeige (unterer Rand) und der Staubdichtung 34 mm. Wenn ich sie auseinanderziehe, bis sie ansteht, sind hier 53 mm. Ist das normal?

----------


## stephan-

> Im ausgefederten Zustand sind zwischen der 20% Sag-Anzeige (unterer Rand) und der Staubdichtung 34 mm. Wenn ich sie auseinanderziehe, bis sie ansteht, sind hier 53 mm. Ist das normal?


Ich würde jetzt sagen, das es etwa 4cm sein sollten, da 20% von 20cm etwa 4cm sind. Aber der Gedanke ist dir ja vermutlich auch schon gekommen?!

----------


## noox

Ähm... 20% Sag wären 40 mm. Die Sag-Anzeige ist ca. 4 mm hoch -> Abstand müsste 38 mm sein. Das würde bedeuten, dass es um 4 mm net passt, und dass die Brücke äußerst knapp montiert ist.

Nachtrag:




> Aber der Gedanke ist dir ja vermutlich auch schon gekommen?!


Ja, der Gedanke ist mir gekommen - aber nicht gleich beim oberen Post.


Ok es ist so: Wenn ich sie zusammendrück, dann bleibt der Abstand bei ca. 34 mm. Wenn ich sie auseinanderdrücke bleibt er bei ca. 40 mm. Sein sollte er 38. Vermutlich gehört sie noch eingefahren, damit die Reibung geringer ist und sich diese 6 mm verringern. Aber die Brücke ist tatsächlich zu nieder montiert!

----------


## Aca

> einschicken!
> 
> das stecken kann einerseits von den buchsen kommen, andererseits vom zugstufenkolebn (problem selbst gehabt)
> 
> das klacken liegt ebenfalls an dem zugstufenteil mit dazugehörigem seegering
> 
> dafür gibts updates oder du bekommst eine neue gabel
> 
> lg


Danke für die Infos! Ich habe die Gabel eingeschickt! Habe ja Garantie drauf...zum Glück habe ich ein Ersatzgabel zuhause :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

hast du die probleme auch beschrieben und auf die evtl fehlerhaften teile hingewiesen? kann nicht schaden 
lg

----------


## LePierre

alsoo ich hab jetzt mal tatsaechlich keine lust mir alles durchzulesen, aber:

meine boxxer race 2010, erste auslieferung, hatte bisher nie probleme gemacht. aber neuerdings nach dem einfedern, an dem punkt wo sie wieder ausfedert "klackt" es einmal ziemlich laut sogar.

grund zum einschicken ?

----------


## Laubfrosch

hmm.. passt die "einbauhöhe" der standrohre? dann mach mal den test der einzelnen standrohre
auch mal ohne feder. usw. vllt. kannst ja rausfinden was das is.

----------


## M.C

Aus dem "Boxxer-Manual":


*Messen
Sie den Abstand von der Oberseite des oberen Rohrs
bis zur Oberseite des unteren Gabelkopfes. Dieser
Abstand muss 156 mm (+/- 2 mm) betragen.*



M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## noox

Ok, ist bei mir ganz knapp unter 158mm. 

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass im Manual von der Boxxer kein Wort über die Verstellmöglichkeiten geschrieben wird? Hat mich doch etwas gewundert.

----------


## M.C

> Ok, ist bei mir ganz knapp unter 158mm. 
> 
> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass im Manual von der Boxxer kein Wort über die Verstellmöglichkeiten geschrieben wird? Hat mich doch etwas gewundert.



Da steht alles  :Wink: 


Anleitung zur Feinabstimmung der Federung



M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## Laubfrosch

also die verstellmöglichkeiten sind doch ganz gut dokumentiert + tuning guide.

----------


## Aca

> hast du die probleme auch beschrieben und auf die evtl fehlerhaften teile hingewiesen? kann nicht schaden
> 
> lg


jop habe ich gemacht...

----------


## thomas.h

Hallo zusammen,

wie stark bemerkt man die zusätzlichen Features der Boxxer Team gegenüber der Race? Die Race ist ja sehr simpel aufgebaut, die Team hat Low/Hispeed Druck und Zugstufe plus eine Progressionskammer.
Das klingt natürlich super, aber wie spürbar ist das? "Im Vergleich schon etwas" oder sind da "Welten" dazwischen?

Mein Problem ist, dass ich eine 66er Luftgabel habe und leider ziemlich durch den Federweg sinke - insbesondere, wenn ich langsam Steilstücke hinuntertriale (und das ist hauptsächlich mein Einsatzgebiet). Die Race meines Bruders ist (wohl durch die Feder) da schon deutlich weniger sinkend - aber lohnt sich da nochmal der Aufpreis zur Team?

Ich habe jetzt Manuals verglichen: Ist die Totem abgesehen von Federweg und Doppelbrücke zur Team ziemlich identisch? Statt der Endprogression hat sie ein Floodgate. Das Floodgate versteh ich aber leider nicht, "wippfreie Federung und lässt nur eine geringe Gabelbewegung zu" - ist das etwa eine Bergaufhilfe? "Dadurch verlässt der Vorderreifen bei Hindernissen nicht den Boden"?!

Danke, Thomas

----------


## Laubfrosch

was meinst du mit Progressionskammer?

----------


## thomas.h

> was meinst du mit Progressionskammer?


Hier steht, dass die Team eine einstellbare Endprogression hätte. Das hab ich einfach auf eine eigene Kammer umgemünzt, wie ichs von den Luftgabeln gewohnt bin. Ist ja egal, wie sie das technisch umsetzen...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Die Team hat keine Progressionskammer, sondern einfach ein Elastomer, der in der Feder steckt. Den kann man von oben vorspannen. das problem ist leider, dass der oft wandert und zu weit oben in einem Schrumpfschlauch hängen bleibt. dann hat man auf einmal eine starke progression in der mitte.
fahre jetzt ohne den Elastomer und ihc hab schon die zweite Team, bei der das so ist....

und ich sag mal es zahlt sich aus lieber eine Team als eine Race zu nehmen, weil das Mission Control DH um einiges besser wie ein Motion control ist. Bei MoCo kannst nach 4-5 klick alles nachher vergessen, weil es zu hart ist, was die Druckstufe angelangt (man kann die gabel so sogar fast sperren). Das MiCo ist viel feiner verstellbar und man kann die Gabel mit komplett geschlossener LowSpeed Druckstufe fahren, ohne das was bockig wirkt....

----------


## punkt

wie sorgt denn ein elastomer für progression? glaub ich muss mir mal die zeichnungen der gabel anschauen  :Confused:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/...%20DEUTSCH.pdf

seite 9 sieht man den Elastomer. wie genau das funktieniert, weiss ich nicht. 
grundsätzlich wie beim Dämpfer, wo das Elastomer den Endanschlag macht. 
Durch die Schraube oben spannt man das Elastomer vor (wobei ich das nicht mache), ich nehme an er wird ein kürzer und im durchmesser breiter und spannt die feder indem bereich mehr vor oder wie auch immer...

vielleicht kann das jemand anderer erklären.

----------


## punkt

hmm, sieht so aus, als würde man einfach ein elastomer nutzen um durchschläge zu dämpfen. da fand ich die lösung bei der alten boxxer besser. da konnte man die progression einfach mit dem ölstand regeln.

laut anleitung ist die zugstufe wegeabhängig. das ist doch mit sicherheit nicht so oder?

----------


## stephan-

> laut anleitung ist die zugstufe wegeabhängig. das ist doch mit sicherheit nicht so oder?


Korrekt, die ist geschwindigkeitsabhängig. Beim Vivid hingegen wohl nicht.. Schau mal beim Georg in die Galerie, der hat die Zugstufen dort abgelichtet.

----------


## roadrunner82

> Durch die Schraube oben spannt man das Elastomer vor (wobei ich das nicht mache), ich nehme an er wird ein kürzer und im durchmesser breiter und spannt die feder indem bereich mehr vor oder wie auch immer...
> 
> vielleicht kann das jemand anderer erklären.


Das Elastomer wird nicht vorgespannt sondern einfach nach unten gedreht. Maximal 1cm wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe. Dadurch hast du einen früheren Endanschlag.

----------


## V10Rider

ändert der Drop stop ( der rote Stab ) dann wirlich nur den Endanschlag oder die Progression ?

Hab mir des grad nochmal angeschaut und die feder scheint konisch zu sein vielleicht dreht man den Drop stop auch nur weiter in die feder rein dadurch 
fängt die feder schon früher an Härter zu werden da sie sich schon früher leicht über den Dropstop schiebt. 

Sind jetzt alles nur vermutungen. aber an na gescheiten anwort wär ich auch intressiert.

ride on

----------


## punkt

was passiert denn, wenn man am oberen versteller dreht? die feder verjüngt sich, das stimmt. ich vermute einfach, dass dieser elastomer am ende des federweges als simpler durchschlagsschutz und zusätzlicher dämpfer eingesetzt wird. jetzt kommts drauf an, wie das teil oben in der feder arbeitet. ich vermute mal, dass man dadurch einfach regeln kann, wann der lange bolzen auf den elastomer trifft.

na los, wer zerlegt mal kurz seine gabel und schreibt was zur funktion.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

mit dem ölstand kann man ja immer noch arbeiten. elastomer raus, Öl in die Federseite und fertig....

----------


## Laubfrosch

Das Elastomer istin seiner grundfunktion sowas von überflüssig. Bi mir liegt das Ding irgendwo dabeim rum. Wer's braucht darfs mir gern abkaufen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja,  so isses. man nutzt die letzten 2-3 cm nie aus, weil er fast zu früh einen anschlag macht. ausserdem ist bei mir permanent gewandert und hat sich verklemmt....

----------


## stephan-

Also ich denke mal das Ding haben sie nur einbaut um noch eine Verstelloption für den Kunden bieten zu können.
Ich hatte mit weicher Feder und 30-40% SAG nie Probleme mit Durchschlägen, Dämpfung komplett auf. Die Boxxer hat einfach funktioniert und lies sich auch sehr weich noch fahren ohne durchzuschlagen (man beachte den Reim). So hat man eben noch eine Option mehr, Fox bietet ja auch einen Durchschlagschutz usw. an.. schätze das ist zum Großteil Marketing.

----------


## freestylesucker

Ich habe eine neue Boxxer WC. Und ich wollte jetzt mal bisschen mit der Druckstufe spielen bzw. ich mehr druckstufe! Was muss ich machen? Gabel auseinander schraube ist kein problem...service habe ich auch schon selber gemacht. Aber wie kann ich die druckstufe intern noch mehr einstellen?

würde mich über tipps und antworten freuen :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

intern? warum das denn?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

was gut funktioniert ist ein Ölwechsel von einem 5W auf 10W öl. dadurch hast 50% mehr dämpfung bei gleicher einstellung. es ist aber immer besser eine gabel nie zu weit zuzudrehen, da der Ölfluss immer schlechter wird. d.h. 10er öl und dafür nur 4-8 klicks in der Lowspeed, 4 Klicks Highspeed. ist natürlich nur ein beispiel. zu beachten ist, dass natürlich die zugstufe dann vielleicht zu langsam ist (kommt auf deine vorlieben an)...

----------


## freestylesucker

> was gut funktioniert ist ein Ölwechsel von einem 5W auf 10W öl. dadurch hast 50% mehr dämpfung bei gleicher einstellung. es ist aber immer besser eine gabel nie zu weit zuzudrehen, da der Ölfluss immer schlechter wird. d.h. 10er öl und dafür nur 4-8 klicks in der Lowspeed, 4 Klicks Highspeed. ist natürlich nur ein beispiel. zu beachten ist, dass natürlich die zugstufe dann vielleicht zu langsam ist (kommt auf deine vorlieben an)...


danke für die antwort. ich werde es mal mit dem öl versuchen!! mal schauen. ich hoffe das die zugsufe nicht zu extrem verändert wird,da ich lieber eine schnelle zugstufe habe.

----------


## stephan-

Dann würd ich kein 10er Öl reinkippen. Natürlich verändert sich die Zugstufe...

----------


## freestylesucker

gibt es da noch eine andere möglichkeit damit die zugstufe ähnlich bleibt?

----------


## V10Rider

naja am öl würd ich jetzt mal nichts verändern. da würd ich beim 5er bleiben.

wennst die gabel auseinander bauen kannst dann veränder doch einfach den shim stack auf der druckstufenseite .

leg einfach mal noch einen shim mit drauf. oder ersetzt  nen mittleren durch nen großen oder so. Keine Ahnung wie der shimstack jetzt aufgebaut ist.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> naja am öl würd ich jetzt mal nichts verändern. da würd ich beim 5er bleiben.
> 
> wennst die gabel auseinander bauen kannst dann veränder doch einfach den shim stack auf der druckstufenseite .
> 
> leg einfach mal noch einen shim mit drauf. oder ersetzt  nen mittleren durch nen großen oder so. Keine Ahnung wie der shimstack jetzt aufgebaut ist.


des würd ich nicht machen, vorher eher mal mit dem öl probieren. geht ja relativ schnell. man kann auch ein 7,5 öl verwenden. wenn man bei zugstufen ganz aufmacht, sollte sie immer noch schnell genug sein, ausser sie ist noch nicht eingefahren und dementsprechen viel reibung...

----------


## V10Rider

Ja mit dem Öl hast du schon Recht. Aber hab des halt mit dem Shim Stack gesagt weil er gemeint hat das er eh ne schnelle Zugstufe haben will. Aber mit dem Öl kann man sich ja auch ein bisschen rumtesten. Is halt nur so das die Zugstufe sehr fein auf Viskositätsänderungen des Öls reagiert weil sie ja nicht wie du Druckstufe vom Fahrergewicht "angesprochen" wird sondern "nur" vom Federelement. Aber du hast schon auch recht einfach mal rumprobieren und wenn man sich mit dem ShimStack nicht so gut auskennt, so gehts mir auch, dann am damit zum Tuner.

----------


## thomas.h

So, hab mir jetzt die Race 2010 gekauft und reihe mich in die Betatesterreihe ein.
Auch ich habe dieses Klopfen beim Ausfedern. Ich habe auf Anraten des Verkäufers den Abstand größer als 156mm gehalten ("mit der unten Brücke kannst du dir den Lenkwinkel verstellen!"), da wars plötzlich ziemlich laut. Die 156mm als mögliche Problemlösung gefunden und wieder rückgestellt, jetzt ist das Klacken ein Klopfen geworden...

So, jetzt gibts 3 Möglichkeiten:
* hoffen, dass es aufhört 
* einschicken
* es gäbe eine ominösen Selbstreperaturanleitung?

Was würdet ihr machen?

Grüße und Danke

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich würde sie erst noch weiter"einfahren". bei der boxxer ist es nicht so gedacht das du von den 156mm abweichen kannst, wie bei der 888. da is nix mit lenkwinkelverstellung.

----------


## thomas.h

> ich würde sie erst noch weiter"einfahren". bei der boxxer ist es nicht so gedacht das du von den 156mm abweichen kannst, wie bei der 888. da is nix mit lenkwinkelverstellung.


Ja, das hab i a gemerkt... Allein wär i gar nit auf die Idee gekommen, schade.

Also i hab sie jetzt nur auf Asphalt bewegt, soll i gscheit trailen gehn und schaun, ob es weg geht? 
Erlischt Garantie, was kann mir im schlimmsten Fall passiern?

Grüße

----------


## stephan-

Geh einfach fahren. 

Früher war es meistens so das die Boxxer ein wenig Einfahrzeit brauchte. Manchmal ist es auch einfach nur die Feder im Standrohr die ab und an Laute von sich gibt.

----------


## thomas.h

> Geh einfach fahren. 
> 
> Früher war es meistens so das die Boxxer ein wenig Einfahrzeit brauchte. Manchmal ist es auch einfach nur die Feder im Standrohr die ab und an Laute von sich gibt.


Ok,
ich werds probieren.
Zugstufe verändert sich kaum spürbar - ist das normal oder hat das damit vielleicht zu tun?

Grüße und Danke!

----------


## Laubfrosch

vllt. hats was mim einfahren zu tun, vllt. auch mim klopfen...

wenn se gar nich geht oder ab und zu hängen bleibt, würd ich die finger vom einfahrn lassen und direkt einschicken.

sowas kann oarge schmerzen verursachen.

----------


## thomas.h

Nein, hängen tut sie nit.
Da es beim Ausfedern klopft, fürcht i glatt, dass se mit der Zugstufe zusammenhängt... Aber kaputter als kaputt kann sie eh nimmer werden? 
Grüße

----------


## V10Rider

Wenn du sagst das sie beim Ausfedern Klopf vielleicht einfach mal die Zugstufeneinheit rausnehmen und schau ob du irgendwo spiel hast.

Hatte auch so nen Klopfen. Oder mehr so nen Klicken. Bei mir wars allerdings beim ein und ausfedern. Habs aber dann durch a bissl rumbasteln wegbekommen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

weiss jemand eigentlich die offfizielle Ölmenge für Team/WC gabeln. die 245ml sind komplett blödsinn, wenn man diese menge nimmt, geht das öl über von Kolben braucht man gar nicht reden. habs immer nachgefühl gemacht, müssten eta 160-170ml sein? weiss da jemand was genaueres, in der beschreibung steht immer noch der alte "falsche" wert

----------


## Laubfrosch

sollte hinkommen ja. hab damals nicht wirklich genau nachgemessen.
einfach nur den becher markiert.... 

120 oder 150. 

245ml is totaler quatsch.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, was offizielles wäre interessant. da gibt Rockshox alle mögliche Guides und Manuals raus und dann stimmt nicht amal der Ölstand

----------


## V10Rider

warum die ölmenge passt doch?

hab die auch bei mir nachgefüllt da ging nix über und hab genau diese 153mm von der oberkannte des Standrohrs aus. Des passt schon .

hast du vielleicht biem einfüllen die zugstufeneinheit ganz eingefahren gehabt und das öl zu schnell eingefüllt ?

----------


## Laubfrosch

du hast da 245ml drin?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

hab schon die zweite boxxer team und han schon x-mal öl fewechselt. 245ml gehen sich nie und nimmer aus, eher 145ml...

----------


## V10Rider

ja logisch und des ohne probleme passt alles wie nach anleitung ^^

----------


## Laubfrosch

also ich glaub eher die mm angabe vom v10 könnt hinkommen. aber 245ml nicht.

soviel is doch scho in gabeln mit offenen ölbädern drin.

----------


## V10Rider

Ja aber ich hab ganz genau in nem messbecher 245mml abgemessen und dann reingefüllt ^^ des passt schon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

na gut. beim nächsten mal schau ich auch nach.

hab nur in erinnerung das es von bedeutung war ob man die von oben oder unten (also wenns standrohr ausgebaut is) befüllt....

----------


## V10Rider

ja ich hab von oben befüllt also von da " druckstufenseite " ging ohne probleme.

Hatte aber auch weniger drin als ich des öl raus hab da sich des öl über die Kolbenstange weil da die Dichting hobs gegangen ist mit dem Schmieröl vermischt hat. da hatte ich dann plötlich 50ml drin statt 10ml.

vielleicht lags bei euch auch nur daran.

----------


## Laubfrosch

na ich hab das drin was vorher rauskam...

hab allerdings n 3wt (rs dämpfer zeugs) + 10w gemisch drin.

hatte kein 5er mehr daheim. hab wohl bisl zuviel vom 10er erwischt... dann haut das auch hin das die 10klicks zugstufe viel zu viel bei mir sind.

von der druckstufe her weiß ich nich ob man n unterschied merkt.
bin sie net wirklich mit 5er gefahren.

----------


## roadrunner82

Ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern dass ich bis jetzt eine andere als die im manual angegebene Menge verwendet habe.
Wenn man von 31mm Innendurchmesser ausgeht kommt man auf 32,5cm Ölstand. Bei 38,5cm Standrohrlänge vom Staubabstreifer bis zur Oberkante + die Überlappung nach unten hin passt das eh ganz gut mit den 15cm zusammen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm is zwarn guter ansatz, aber bringt jetzt auch nicht wirklich viel.. oder willst du aus dem volumen die ml rausrechnen?

----------


## roadrunner82

Überschlagsmäßig warum nicht? Unten kommt halt ein bisserl für den Standrohrabschluss und den Zugstufenkopf dazu. Das wars dann aber auch schon.

----------


## stephan-

www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=13718

Seh ich es richtig das ich diesen Adapter für eine Code mit 203mm brauche?  :Smile:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

Ja, genau

----------


## thomas.h

> www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=13718
> 
> Seh ich es richtig das ich diesen Adapter für eine Code mit 203mm brauche?


Falls die Gabel eine 2010er ist, kannst du diesen Adapter verwenden.
Ältere Gabeln brauchen einen speziellen Boxxeradapter!

Erkennen tust das einfach: Wenn an deiner Gabel ein PM-artige Aufnahme ist, dann ja. Der eigene Boxxerstandard hatte die Löcher 90° zur Fahrtrichtung, ala IS.

Grüße

----------


## stephan-

Danke, ging um eine 2010er.  :Smile:

----------


## V10Rider

Hätte mal ne bitte an alle die ne boxxer 2010 fahren.

Jeder spricht immer davon das es da ne neue achse mit schulter und neues casting gibt. 

Aber irgendwie hab ich davon noch nie ein Bild oder änliches gesehen.

Kann vielleicht jemand der schon Die neues Parts hat mal nen bild davon machen und reinstellen ?

danke

@ stephan: Ja brauchst den Adapter ich fahr auch die Code an na Boxxer 2010.

----------


## Tuse Dohnfisch

Hier gibts ein Bild von der neuen Achse:
fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/579946

----------


## V10Rider

Hab heute meine Boxxer WC vom Service wiederbekommen. Hab jetzt ne neue Druckstufe und Zugstufe. Casting ist noch das Gleiche genauso wie auch die Achse. Hab ich auf die neue Achse mit der schuler nen anspruch drauf ? Hat jemand nach dem einschicken nen neues Casting und oder die neue Achse bekommen ?

----------


## fipu

Wieso solltest du anspruch darauf haben?
Wenn an dem alten Casting alles in Ordnung ist und seitens des Herstellers keinen Fehler vorliegt, muss der ja nichts austauschen.

----------


## V10Rider

ne ja um des casting gehts mir jetzt auch nich sooo aber die achse wär schon ganz intressant: Achse

Weil wenn man dadruch die Gabel unten zusammenziehen könnte wärs schon ganz nice.

obwohl ich bis jetzt auch noch keinen probleme damit hatte.

aber schlecht wärs ned.

----------


## MR.A

ich würde sogar auf das neue Casting bestehen. 
Die alte Version ist einfach falsch konstruiert, sieht wohl auch Sram so, sonst würde es ja nicht reihenweise kostenlos getauscht.

----------


## M.C

Ich habe gestern meine Gabel (Casting/Standrohre) zum Händler gebracht.
Casting und Achse werden ausgetauscht.


Siehe auch :

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450190

M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## joseppe

> ich würde sogar auf das neue Casting bestehen. 
> Die alte Version ist einfach falsch konstruiert, sieht wohl auch Sram so, sonst würde es ja nicht reihenweise kostenlos getauscht.


wenn du in der fahrradindustrie jedes mal auf neulieferung bestehst (klagst?) nur weil etwas nicht sauber konstruiert wird, wirst du ziemlich viel zeit mit beschwerdebriefen (in gerichtssälen) verbringen.

----------


## MR.A

ja, das stimmt zum Teil schon. 
Wenn aber, wie in diesem Fall, die Frage kommt
ob ein Anspruch auf das neue Casting besteht, und man außerdem weiß, das die alte Version gerne bricht,würde *ich* schon aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf einen Austausch bestehen.
( 2. ter Grund, sram soll ruhig merken, das ihre Boxxer unausgereift auf den Markt kommt, und es soll Geld kosten! )

----------


## stephan-

> ob ein Anspruch auf das neue Casting besteht

 
Ich weiß ja nicht was daran so schwer zu begreifen ist. Es gibt von Sram *keinen* Rückruf oder irgendeine Einschränkung. Die alten Castings funktionieren. Du hast keinen Anspruch auf ein neues Casting - wenn dann wird es aus Kulanz ausgetauscht.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ich weiß aus mehreren sicheren quellen das Es Keinen offizielen rückruf gibt, allerdings werden anscheinend beim einschicken achse und casting zum überarbeiteten ausgetauscht, da der vertrieb wohl diese anweisung bekommen hat. 

Es gibt dabi natürlih einen klâren unterschied zur rückrufaktion! 

Die castings ohne verstärkung und alten achsen halten ja trotzdem bei den meisten.

----------


## MR.A

> Ich weiß ja nicht was daran so schwer zu begreifen ist. Es gibt von Sram *keinen* Rückruf oder irgendeine Einschränkung. Die alten Castings funktionieren. Du hast keinen Anspruch auf ein neues Casting - wenn dann wird es aus Kulanz ausgetauscht.


ist schon ne komische Doppelmoral von sram...einerseits funktionieren die alten ohne Einschränkung ( haha ), bei eingeschickten Gabeln werden dann aber ohne Kommentar die neuen verbaut...warum nur?
sag ja auch nur das *ich* auf einen Austausch bestehen würde!

----------


## Laubfrosch

Doppelmoral? Es geht nur darum das die sich keine weltweite rückrufaktion leisten wollen, wenn sie bei den meisten Kunden gar nicht notwedig ist. Denk mal über alle faktoren und ansätze nach... Dazu kommt auh das marzocchi ihre 2010er gabeln wirklich verbessert haben. Die kunden die 2007/08 von Mz zu rock shox gewechselt haben, wollen se kaum wieder verlieren oder? Und so gut wie die boxxer grad dasteht... Von wegen instabil, komisches klappern und steckenbleiben wäre so ne Aktion einfach sehr riskant...  

Daher wird einfach stillscweigend ohne Aufruf und Nachfrage ausgetauscht...

----------


## MR.A

genau darauf will ich ja raus.
Sram will sich die Kosten für eine Rückrufaktion sparen, die wäre aber 
angebracht.

----------


## Laubfrosch

warum denn? die gabel taugt doch so auch?

also ich kenn da härtere fälle von anderen herstellern.

----------


## stephan-

> die wäre aber 
> angebracht.


Du redest Unsinn. Hör mal auf deine Gedanken die du dir irgendwo zusammengesponnen hast hier als Wahrheiten auszugeben. Das Casting ist voll funktionstüchtig. Es gibt keinen Rückruf, es ist keiner angebracht, das Ding funktioniert. Weiß nicht wie oft man es dir noch sagen soll..

----------


## klamsi

> Du redest Unsinn. Hör mal auf deine Gedanken die du dir irgendwo zusammengesponnen hast hier als Wahrheiten auszugeben. Das Casting ist voll funktionstüchtig. Es gibt keinen Rückruf, es ist keiner angebracht, das Ding funktioniert. Weiß nicht wie oft man es dir noch sagen soll..


Der ganze Thread verwirrt mich. 
Warum wird das Casting inkl. Achse dann bei einem Service bzw. wenn man die Gabel hinschickt gewechselt wenns doch eigentlich eh funktioniert?

Irgendwas hab i da falsch verstanden wies scheint?  :Confused:

----------


## stephan-

Wie viele Castings wurden denn getauscht? Und wie viele nicht? Und wegen was wurde jede einzelne Gabel eingesendet?

Selektive Wahrnehmung: 1-3 User schreiben in 1-2 Foren ggf. unter verschiedenen Accounts ihre Erfahrung und schon denkt man alle Boxxer würden ausgetauscht. Dem ist aber nicht so. Ähnliches sieht man immer wieder in allen Bereichen: Brechende Boxxer-Gabeln überall (2006-2008), Überfälle, Vergewaltigungen und immer denkt man, man würde das täglich lesen (wobei es teilweise außerhalb des Bikebereichs sogar zu stimmen scheint...).

IdR sind das alles Einzelfälle. Es gab ja auch einige Castings, bei denen die Bremsaufnahme schief war. Die wurden natürlich getauscht, weil das ein klarer Fall war. Aber generell gibts schlichtweg keinen Rückruf, da das Casting in Ordnung ist.

----------


## M.C

Sicherheitshalber und aus Neugierde bat ich meinen Händler er möge sich doch bei der zuständigen Stelle erkundigen was jetzt an den Gerüchten dran sei.

Es gäbe keine Rückrufaktion und es wären eigentlich auch keine Probleme bekannt aber man hat schon mal was gehört.
Man müßte auch die Seriennummer überprüfen war die Antwort.

Einen Tag drauf teilte ich meinem Händler die Seriennummer (zur Überprüfung) und da hatte er aber schon einen Rückruf erhalten das er die Gabel einschicken soll weil Casting und Achse getauscht gehören.

Die Gabel (Boxxer "Race" vom 2010er Demo, gekauft Anfang Oktober) wurde jetzt eingschickt.

Soviel nun von meinem Wissensstand zu dem ganzen Thema rund um die Gerüchte die im Umlauf sind!


M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## V10Rider

> Wie viele Castings wurden denn getauscht? Und wie viele nicht? Und wegen was wurde jede einzelne Gabel eingesendet?
> 
> Selektive Wahrnehmung: 1-3 User schreiben in 1-2 Foren ggf. unter verschiedenen Accounts ihre Erfahrung und schon denkt man alle Boxxer würden ausgetauscht. Dem ist aber nicht so. Ähnliches sieht man immer wieder in allen Bereichen: Brechende Boxxer-Gabeln überall (2006-2008), Überfälle, Vergewaltigungen und immer denkt man, man würde das täglich lesen (wobei es teilweise außerhalb des Bikebereichs sogar zu stimmen scheint...).
> 
> IdR sind das alles Einzelfälle. Es gab ja auch einige Castings, bei denen die Bremsaufnahme schief war. Die wurden natürlich getauscht, weil das ein klarer Fall war. Aber generell gibts schlichtweg keinen Rückruf, da das Casting in Ordnung ist.


Kannst du uns dann irgendwie AUS SICHERER QUELLE bestätigen das es da absulut keinen rückrufaktion gibt ?

Hab heute nochmal bei Sport Import angerufen und hab gefragt wies da ausschaut ob ich meinen Gabel zu Ihnen einschicken könnte um das neue Casting und die Neue Achse zu bekommen. Sie meinten Ohne zu zögern ja schick die Gabel ein wir erledigen das.

Irgendwas muss also dran sein. Denk nicht das sie des einfach so tauschen wenn ich da anruf und sag ja ne meins taugt mir nicht mehr. Hab ja nichmal nen Grund angegeben.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich denke es ist eher sowas wie ein stillschweigender rückruf... 

auf anforderung wird ausgetauscht.. oder so..

seltsam isses.

ich bekomm die tage auch n neues casting + achse.

----------


## V10Rider

wo lässt du es machen ?

----------


## M.C

Naja, daß Geheimnis wird wohl nie gelüftet werden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Aber es kommen ja eh bald die 2011er Modelle  :Big Grin: 


M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## Aca

Meine Boxxer vom Demo habe ich ja auch eingeschickt...bin mal gespannt was passiert!! Sollte morgen kommen...angeblich haben die hier in der Schweiz jede menge zu tun bei RockShox Garantieabteilung :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

übern lokalen shop  :Wink:   
ja flott sind se auch irgendwie. 
also man hört ja bisher immerwieder das einschicken nur 4tage gedauert hat...

----------


## LosGlazos

Noch einmal es gibt keine Rückrufaktion der Boxxer !!

Oliver Koci
Außendienst 
Kalnai Sports GmbH
Gewerbepark, 6
A-6091 Götzens
Austria
Tel.: +43-5234-32594
Fax:+43-5234-32594-14
Mail: oliver a-t kalnai dot at
Web: www.kalnai.at

----------


## fipu

Ich nehme mal an, die Castings werden aus "freundlichkeit" getauscht. Die Frage ist einfach noch, wer dahinter steckt. Sind das einzelne Importeure oder Sram.
Auf jedenfall hat jeder, welcher das Casting getauscht bekommt Glück und sollte das dem Austauscher hoch anrechnen und das nicht als selbstverständlich betrachten.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Noch einmal es gibt keine Rückrufaktion der Boxxer !!
> 
> Oliver Koci
> Außendienst 
> Kalnai Sports GmbH
> Gewerbepark, 6
> A-6091 Götzens
> Austria
> Tel.: +43-5234-32594
> ...


dann wäre aber ein aussagekräftigeres Statement schon angebracht. Einfach zu sagen "es gibt keine Rückrufaktion" und trotzdem werden die Castings still und leise getauscht ist halt etwas zuwenig um den Kunden in dem Fall zu versichern, dass hier alles im Lot ist.......

----------


## klamsi

> dann wäre aber ein aussagekräftigeres Statement schon angebracht. Einfach zu sagen "es gibt keine Rückrufaktion" und trotzdem werden die Castings still und leise getauscht ist halt etwas zuwenig um den Kunden in dem Fall zu versichern, dass hier alles im Lot ist.......


Das würd ich auch meinen.  :Cool:

----------


## stephan-

> Kannst du uns dann irgendwie AUS SICHERER QUELLE bestätigen das es da absulut keinen rückrufaktion gibt ?

 Ja, definitiv. 
Wenn, dann ist es wie fipu sagt.

----------


## punkt

Leute, was habt ihr eigentlich für ein Problem hier? Es gibt nunmal keine Rückrufaktion, so schwer das zu akzeptieren? Stattdessen wird allen Kunden, die Probleme haben, offensichtlich schnell und unkompliziert geholfen. Früher war die Boxxer immer als unzuverläßig und als Bastlergabel verschrien. Jetzt gibts schnellen Support und die fehlerhaften Gabeln werden repariert und Teile ausgetauscht. Es scheint, egal was gemacht wird, es sei falsch. Ich meine erst beschweren sich alle, dass die Gabeln schlecht laufen, dann wird großzügig getauscht und wieder beschweren sich alle. Irgendwo hängts doch?
So, und jetzt macht mich fertig oder verteilt negative Bewertungen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

die boxxer ist immernoch ein bastlergabel, nachdem ich bereits die zweite 2010 Boxxer Team habe und beide ohne "nachbehandlung" nicht funktioniert hätten.
Sicher ist es löblich, wenn gleich das Casting und Steckachse ausgetauscht wird, nur könnte man ja trotzdem einen Grund nennen. es wird anscheinend prophylaktische getauscht, nicht nur bei problemen die das Casting betreffen. 
Und das wiederum verunsichert den Endkunden, der nicht weiss, ob er mit einer tickenden ZEitbomber herumfährt (altes Casting) oder nicht....

----------


## stephan-

> Leute, was habt ihr eigentlich für ein Problem hier? Es gibt nunmal keine Rückrufaktion, so schwer das zu akzeptieren? Stattdessen wird allen Kunden, die Probleme haben, offensichtlich schnell und unkompliziert geholfen. Früher war die Boxxer immer als unzuverläßig und als Bastlergabel verschrien. Jetzt gibts schnellen Support und die fehlerhaften Gabeln werden repariert und Teile ausgetauscht. Es scheint, egal was gemacht wird, es sei falsch. Ich meine erst beschweren sich alle, dass die Gabeln schlecht laufen, dann wird großzügig getauscht und wieder beschweren sich alle. Irgendwo hängts doch?
> So, und jetzt macht mich fertig oder verteilt negative Bewertungen.


Schön gesprochen. So ist er, der Deutsche. Wenn er nichts zu meckern hat, sucht er sich eben was, bis er wieder meckern kann. Ohne gehts ihm nämlich gar nicht gut.
Und aufgrund dieser Erwartungshaltung wird der nächste, der seine Forke einschickt und KEIN neues Casting bekommt, im Forum auch wieder ein Fass aufmachen, weil alle anderen haben ja gekriegt, aber er nicht, usw. usf.  :Rolleyes: 
Ich fahre gern eine Boxxer. Kriege die Tage meine Boxxer Raceteam 2010 und bin gespannt wie sie läuft.


Edit: Weiß zufällig jemand was die 2010er Zugstufen-Einheit kostet?

----------


## Laubfrosch

sorry, aber sind hier nicht eher Österreicher als penetrante Deutsche?

was meinst du mit ner RaceTeam? und welche Zugstufeneinheit? die doppelte oder die einfache?

----------


## punkt

er hat ne umgebaute race.
ne aktuelle preisliste bräucht ich auch mal wieder.

----------


## stephan-

> sorry, aber sind hier nicht eher Österreicher als penetrante Deutsche?



Ich weiß, sollte aber gleichzeitig eine Anspielung darauf sein das Österreich mal dazugehört hat bzw. von manchen immernoch als Kleindeutschland bezeichnet wird. Das Ganze ist scherzhaft gemeint. Denke nicht, dass die Mentalitäten so groß verschieden sind..


Punkt: Habe SI mal angeschrieben was die Team-Zugstufe so kostet, kann dir das dann weiterleiten wenn du willst.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> Boxxer Raceteam 2010


check i ned...gibts ned nur race und team? oder meinst du, du fahrst in so einem boxxer factory raceteam und dadurch ises eine race aber sie schaut aus wie eine team nur mit weniger einstellknöpfn und dadurch halt eine boxxer raceteam  :Confused: 

bitte um aufklärung

aja: und ich find es sollt sich niemand ans******** wegen den castings/achsen oder sonst was. ich finds gut, dass sie auf wunsch ausgetauscht werden, aber ich denke eigentlich nicht dass man einen Anspruch darauf haben muss, also schon sehr großzügig von Rock Shox mMn. Ich mein wieviele "alte" castings sind gebrochen? Für 2010 wurde die Vorserie halt noch verbessert (verstärkt), aber ich finde nicht dass das ein Indikator dafür sein muss, dass die anderen 2010er brechen. 

Oft werden Teile, die neu am Markt sind eben noch verändert in den nächsten Produktionsjahren...aber das heißt ja nicht dass das ursprüngliche Modell jetzt eine Gefahr darstellt.

und Bilder von gebrochenen Gabeln gibts immer, von jedem Modell. Aber die wenigsten User hier im Forum würde wohl eine Boxxer vernichten..

meine Meinung.

P.S.: ich fahr eine Boxxer mit altem casting und lebe noch!  :Smile:  

lg

----------


## stephan-

> check i ned...gibts ned nur race und team? oder meinst du, du fahrst in so einem boxxer factory raceteam und dadurch ises eine race aber sie schaut aus wie eine team nur mit weniger einstellknöpfn und dadurch halt eine boxxer raceteam 
> 
> bitte um aufklärung


Race mit Teamdruckstufe, aber nur der einfachen Zugstufe. Raceteam eben. Oder Racete. Oder so.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Raclette?  
was hast du für die Druckstufe zahld?

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> Race mit Teamdruckstufe, aber nur der einfachen Zugstufe. Raceteam eben. Oder Racete. Oder so.


klingt eigentlich interessant, von wo ? Preis? Weil die Druckstufe von der Team/WC ist schon geil halt. :Cool:

----------


## LePierre

motopitkan macht dir ein pro race tuning fuer die boxxer race 2010 fuer 150 euro. soll die neue boxxer compression damper mission control verbaut werden kostets nochmal 160 dazu. alles ohne versand.

also die RaceTeam (  :Wink:  ) kostet dich eine boxxer race 2010 plus 160 euro.

----------


## stephan-

Tag,

eine Frage an die Boxxer-Fahrer: Ist eure Gabel komplett komprimierbar, wenn die Federseite geöffnet ist?
Meine nämlich nicht, nach 18,5cm ist auch mit ordentlich Kraft auf den Lenker Schluss, mehr geht nicht.
Zu viel Öl drin oder soll das normal sein?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

passt schon so. ganz zum anschlag gehts nur mit viel kraft...

----------


## stephan-

Also ich kriegs auch mit viel Kraft nicht zum Anschlag. Bei meiner 07er Race ging das recht problemlos. Die letzten 2-3cm gingen zwar minimal fester und sie ist dann auch ohne Feder wieder zurückgegangen von selbst, aber bei der 2010er keine Chance.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

dann mit einer spritze mit einem schlauch (wie für bremsentlüften) mal 5-10ml öl rausnehmen und nochmal probieren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm,
ich glaub ich schick meine boxxer jetzt mal an. das klackern ausn rechten standrohr geht in wildbad so auf die eier.

also man merkts nicht aber beim ausfedern klackts auf die letzten mm immer kurz. bei stufen oder so hört sich das dann natürlich super an

----------


## LePierre

mal ne frage zum einschicken,

ich hab meine von BMO, wie wickel ich das ab ? ueber BMO oder mit dem deutschlandvertrieb ueber irgendeinen haendler ?! hab keine hanung, musste noch nie was einschicken.

----------


## superdaver

schreib sport import an (sie werden dir mit sicherheit nur schreiben du sollst sie einschicken) schick sie mit ner fehlerbescheibung dorthin ! bei mir war sie in 4 tagen wieder da...

----------


## Tuse Dohnfisch

> Tag,
> 
> eine Frage an die Boxxer-Fahrer: Ist eure Gabel komplett komprimierbar, wenn die Federseite geöffnet ist?
> Meine nämlich nicht, nach 18,5cm ist auch mit ordentlich Kraft auf den Lenker Schluss, mehr geht nicht.
> Zu viel Öl drin oder soll das normal sein?


Hey...
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich hatte aus versehen zu viel Öl in die untere Kammer der Dämpfungsseite gefüllt. Ich habs rausgelassen und genau 10 ml eingefüllt. Danach liess sich die Gbale bei  entfernter Feder ohne viel Kraftaufwand ganz durchdrücken,

----------


## LePierre

hab sport import mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. danke fuer die hilfe  :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hab auch ein problem mit meiner Boxxer.
Wenn ich die Compression ganz raus nehmen,ist die Stein hart und lässt sich nicht mehr einfedern.
Aber wenn ich 2 - 4 Klicks reinmache lässt sie sich wieder einfedern.

Was könnte der Fehler sein  :Confused:

----------


## stephan-

> Hey...
> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich hatte aus versehen zu viel Öl in die untere Kammer der Dämpfungsseite gefüllt. Ich habs rausgelassen und genau 10 ml eingefüllt. Danach liess sich die Gbale bei  entfernter Feder ohne viel Kraftaufwand ganz durchdrücken,



Meinst du unten im Casting?

----------


## V10Rider

bezüglich dem einschicken der Boxxer. Hab meine Gabel auch von BMO und schick sie nicht über die ein. Wollte da auch gleich des neue Casting haben hab ich nicht bekommen nur das update auf die überarbeitete Dämpfereinheit. Hab jetzt allerdings mal beim Sport Import angerufen und gesagt das ich des neue Casting haben möchte. Haben nichtmal nachgefragt warum... sollte sie ienfach einschicken.hab ich jetzt auch gemacht. Er hat nur gemeint das sie zur zeit keinen Achsen mehr haben bekommen sie aber im laufe der nächsten woche wieder. Also einfach mal anrufen und dann einfach die Rechnung von BMO beilegen und fertig !!

@ stephan: ja des problem hatte ich auch mal haub aus irgend nem Grund beim zusammenbauen mal ausversehen eine seite 2 mal befüllt ^^ fragt mich nicht warum. konnte sie auch nicht komplett kompremieren. dann einfach alles abgelassen und wenn unen offen ist auch ein paar mal einfedern da kommt noch einiges raus. dann die 10 ml rein und fertig. hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

----------


## stephan-

Naja, dann werd ich jetzt erstmal abwarten und bei SI anrufen. Je nachdem wie das Telefonat ausfällt lass ich dann Schmieröl ab und teste erneut oder sie geht eben direkt wieder dorthin. Danke trotzdem.

----------


## Tuse Dohnfisch

> Meinst du unten im Casting?


Ja, das Schmieröl.

----------


## Sethimus

normal is dein haendler der erste ansprechpartner

----------


## stephan-

> normal is dein haendler der erste ansprechpartner


Habe heute bei SI angerufen und meine Probleme geschildert. Ich soll die Gabel einschicken und habe das auch persönlich über DHL gemacht und kriege die Gabel auch selbst wieder per Post zurück.
Finde ich sehr kundenfreundlich, da es so nochmal schneller geht und ich nicht auf irgendwelche Abholtermine/Liefertermine vom Händler angewiesen bin. So sagten sie mir dauert es 3-4 Tage.
Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich, was wäre, wenn ich jetzt eine neue Zugstufe kaufen wollen würde.. das ginge dann vermutlich nur über den Händler. Aber das wird sich die Tage klären, weil es darauf hinauslaufen wird.

----------


## Laubfrosch

offiziel nur über den händler.

hab das nur bei cosmicsports gehabt, das die auch so mal wenn man bei denen zwischen tür und angel steht irgendwelche kleinteile verkaufen. sehn die aber nicht so gern bzw. gar nicht gern.

----------


## huidiwui

Ein neues Mitglied bei den halbanonymen Boxxer Besitzer...

jaja Boxxer Race mit roter Feder...

1. Nagelneu ist das Losbrechmoment zum kotzen
2. Durschlag ist mit ca 83kg fast nicht zu vermeiden
3. gibts deswegen nun nach der letzten Fahrt gestern ein schönes leises "Klackern" beim Ausfedern im Stillstand
4. "shit", denn erst 2 mal gefahren

Gut, irgendwie gehört das zum Thema selber Schuld, wenn sie wirklich beschädigt wäre, aber welche Feder sollte man generell mit 83 kg fahren? Die blaue Feder? 
Aber da wird das Losbrechmoment noch größer, oder?

Diverses anderes Tuning, wie Buchsen Polieren/Weiten, oder einfach nur länger damit fahren bis sie fit ist, mal außen vor gelassen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Das klackern hab ich ständig ist bei mir,auf der dämpfungs seite.
Bei mir ist die weiche feder noch zu hart.
Ich hab mir einfach die Solo Air einheit gekauft,bin mal gespannt wie es ist,wenn es nicht der bringer ist,wird sie verkauft.

----------


## stephan-

> jaja Boxxer Race mit roter Feder...
> 
> 2. Durschlag ist mit ca 83kg fast nicht zu vermeiden



Dropst du aus 3m ins Flat? Ich wiege etwa das selbe wie du und fahre die gelbe Feder und finde sie könnte noch ein Ticken weicher sein. Von Durchschlägen keine Spur.

----------


## huidiwui

Drops? 

Eben das is ja das lustige, außer einem kleinen Sprung (Schöckel Fahrer kennen den am flowigen Wegerl) is da nix dabei was einem Drop auch nur ähnlich kommt.

ich hab nur nach der letzten Abfahrt, bei der es etwas schneller zur Sache ging, den roten Gummiring von der unternen Gabelbrücke abkratzen können. 

Da dachte ich drann ne härtere Feder zu verwenden.

----------


## DarkSecret

Wie viele klicks hast du bei der Compression ?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

hast du die gabel schon aufgemacht und geschmiert? die reibung ist recht gross am anfang. fahre die rote Feder bei nackigen 84 kilo, durschlagen geht zwecks elastomer bei mir nicht. fahr aber auch viel dämpfung, LowSpeed bei steile sachen bis 2 klicks vor kompletter geschlossener LS, Highspeed 6-8 klicksk..
Diverses anderes Tuning, wie Buchsen Polieren/Weiten, oder einfach nur länger damit fahren bis sie fit ist, mal außen vor gelassen

gilt für die Team, habs übersehen, dass du die Race hast...laut rockshox gehört ab 81 kilo die blaue feder rein...

----------


## stephan-

Eigenartig. Ich fahre wie gesagt die gelbe, also weich.




> gilt für die Team, habs übersehen, dass du die Race hast...laut rockshox gehört ab 81 kilo die blaue feder rein...


Die Federfarben und Härten sind doch aber die selben oder etwa nicht?!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

bei welchem gewicht? team oder race?

----------


## stephan-

Race mit Teamdruckstufe - das sollte sich aber nicht so viel nehmen, sollte wie die Race sein, da die Race Zugstufe nicht genug Öl verdrängt.

Gewicht, uff, keine Ahnung, meine Waage zeigt immer nur "LOL" an wenn ich mich draufstelle. Aber mit Ausrüstung auf jedenfall über 80, würde momentan auf 85 tippen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Soweit ich weis,sind es die gleichen federn.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Race mit Teamdruckstufe - das sollte sich aber nicht so viel nehmen, sollte wie die Race sein, da die Race Zugstufe nicht genug Öl verdrängt.
> 
> Gewicht, uff, keine Ahnung, meine Waage zeigt immer nur "LOL" an wenn ich mich draufstelle. Aber mit Ausrüstung auf jedenfall über 80, würde momentan auf 85 tippen.


dann ist mir gabel was nicht in ordnung. die gelbe feder ist für 65 kilo gedacht und so weicht, dass du eigentlich bei deinem gewicht nicht ordentlich damit fahren können sollest. entweder zu hohe reibung von der Buchsen her oder vielleicht ein undicht o-ring. das problem mit dem o-ring hat ich bei meiner ersten Boxxer und zwar kommt dann von unten durch den o-ring luft in die Kartuschen, und das macht die gabel den viel zu hart..

----------


## huidiwui

Ich fahr die Race mit 3 bis 4 Klicks Compression beim Motion Control...

Werde glaub ich mal die blaue Feder probieren müssen.
Geschmiert hab ich noch nix, nur mal nachgesehen was für ne Feder verbaut ist.

@ Wyatt Erb: Du meinst die Staubdichtungen hin zu den Standrohren abschmieren wie damals bei der Travis? Oder auch andere Bauteile?

LG

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

die Race hat keine gscheit verstellbar dämpfung. ab 3-4 klicks kannst die dämpfung vergessen, weil die sprung zwischen den klicks zu gross sind und das ansprechverhalten leidet. highspeed ists ähnlich, aber da braucht man nicht soviel...

ich machs so: oben die Staubdichtung mit RSP SlickGrease schmieren, dann auf den kopf stellen. Dämpfungsseite max. 10ml 15W öl und auf der Federseit 40ml 15W öl fertig. dann muss man das ding einfahren....

----------


## stephan-

> dann ist mir gabel was nicht in ordnung. die gelbe feder ist für 65 kilo gedacht und so weicht, dass du eigentlich bei deinem gewicht nicht ordentlich damit fahren können sollest. entweder zu hohe reibung von der Buchsen her oder vielleicht ein undicht o-ring. das problem mit dem o-ring hat ich bei meiner ersten Boxxer und zwar kommt dann von unten durch den o-ring luft in die Kartuschen, und das macht die gabel den viel zu hart..


Ansprechverhalten ist gut. Werde ja sehen wie sich das verhält wenn die Gabel wieder da ist, dann sollte kein undichter Oring dabei sein, da wie ich schätze das MC getauscht wird. Bin mal gespannt... aber ich bin mit meinem Gewicht auch bei der alten Boxxer die weiche Feder gefahren. Das war dann aber auch schon fast zu weich.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

bin ein spur schwerer als du und fahre die rote, wobei dich auch schon am limit ist (darum brauch ich viel dämpfung). versteh also nicht, wie du die gelbe fahre kannst. vielleicht sitzt du sehr weit hinten oder wie gesagt, bei der gabel passt was nicht oder du hast ein härteres öl drinne...

----------


## huidiwui

Paaasst!
danke fürn Tip! Werds mal so schmieren...


Das is mir nämlcih auch aufgefallen dass das MC die Gabel extrem unsensibel macht und pro Klick, sehr stark zunimmt.

Ja werde die blaue Feder probieren und max 1 bis 2 Klicks Dämpfung fahren.
Ich denke so hats am meisten Sinn....

----------


## klamsi

> ich machs so: oben die Staubdichtung mit RSP SlickGrease schmieren, dann auf den kopf stellen. Dämpfungsseite max. 10ml 15W öl und auf der Federseit 40ml 15W öl fertig. dann muss man das ding einfahren....


Hab i des richtig im Kopf, statt Gabelöl könnte man auch ATF bzw. statt RSP SlickGrease, ATF vermischt mit Fett verwenden?
Sollte man beim Fett auf gewisse Eigenschaften achten? 

...oder hab i da eh was falsches aufgschnapt?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, ATF ist eigenlich noch besser, weils ja wirklich zur Schmierung dient (Schmierstoffe usw.). A Gabelöl dient eher zur Dämpfung, wobei eben die Viskosität a rolle spielt. Bei Fett sollte man hald aufpassen, ned irgenda Montage bzw. Industriefett nehmen. und es sollte im Gabelöl löslich sein (sind verklebst nur alles). man kann auch Gabelöl mit so einem Fett vermischen, schmiert super...

----------


## klamsi

Welches Fett könnte man den empfehlen? Hab leider keinen Plan was da alles gibt.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wie gesagt das RSP ist super, weils nicht zu viskös ist und gut löslich ist. wird bei reibung dünflüssig, ist sicher a gute sache. leider kostet a kleine dosn 8-9 euro. 
von Stendec gibts a wos, des is a bissl dicker. auch sehr gut. da kostet die dreifache Menge vom RSP etwa 10 euro.
Manitou/Motorox ForkLube geht a gut. is am dünnsten.

wahrscheinlich gibts sicher Fett, die man in grosspackungen viel billiger bekommt.
weiss aber nicht, worauf man da schauen muss. weiss nur, dass so fette für Industrie (auf Lithiumbasis) sicher nix ist für die Gabel

www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=3150

----------


## stephan-

> bin ein spur schwerer als du und fahre die rote, wobei dich auch schon am limit ist (darum brauch ich viel dämpfung). versteh also nicht, wie du die gelbe fahre kannst. vielleicht sitzt du sehr weit hinten oder wie gesagt, bei der gabel passt was nicht oder du hast ein härteres öl drinne...


Wie viel SAG hast du denn?
Besonders weit hinten sitze ich nicht..

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wenn ich die lowspeed druckstufe habe 40%, so wie ichs fahr 25%...(2 klicks von komplett geschlossen). ajo und null vorspannung fahr ich immer

----------


## stephan-

Also eigentlich dürfte die LSC den SAG nicht beeinflussen..

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

tuts aber immer......auch hinten

----------


## stephan-

Ich meld mich mal zurück wenn ich meine Forke wieder habe, was hoffentlich bis Freitag der Fall ist  :Evil:

----------


## huidiwui

So...

um nun alle zu verwirren hab ich folgende Info bei BMO gefunden:
(somit wär die rote Feder genau richtig für ein Gewicht von nackigen 83kg)

_TEXT BMO:_
Rock Shox - Boxxer Race/Team 2010 Federn
Ersatzfedern für die Rock Shox Boxxer Race und Boxxer Team Baujahr 2010 (200mm Federweg) Doppelbrücken-Federgabel in 5 verschiedenen Federstärken.

Federstärken nach Fahrergewicht:
extra weich (weiss): unter 63 kg
weich (silber): 63 - 72 kg
medium (gelb): 70- 82 kg
hart (rot): 82 - 91 kg
extra hart: über 91 kg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

hmm, da stehts anders...
www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/...%20DEUTSCH.pdf

momentan kommt ich mit der roten gut zurecht, wobeis eher auf der soften seite ist. mit viel dämpfung gehts aber. die blaue ist wiederum eine spur zu hart...

----------


## huidiwui

na dann trau ich lieber der sram seite...

ich habs mal bestellt - wird probiert und dann für gut oder schlecht befunden...

----------


## huidiwui

ok hab selber mal auf der SRAM Tech Site rumgestöbert.
Schaut doch tatsächlich so aus, als ob die Race und die Team den Federn verschiedene Gewichte  zugeordnet haben...

www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/...%20DEUTSCH.pdf

----------


## stephan-

Wo bitte siehst du das? Die Tabellen sind doch exakt die selben. 
Das von BMO gilt für die alten 32mm Boxxer.

----------


## punkt

mal ne frage an diejenigen, die eine race 2010 fahren. hab jetzt eine zerlegt und etwas überarbeitet - war hier schon etwas von der qualität enttäuscht. sram hat die race ja schon verdammt billig aufgebaut. 
sehr verwundert war ich aber darüber, dass die gabel 2 lockout positionen hatte. 

lsc komplett auf minus: lockout
lsc komplett auf plus: ebenfalls lockout

ist das jetzt ein werksseitiger montagefehler, oder standard?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

seltsam. bei der alten boxxer serie war der lock-out nur bei maximal geschlossener lowspeed-druckstufe

----------


## punkt

> seltsam. bei der alten boxxer serie war der lock-out nur bei maximal geschlossener lowspeed-druckstufe


genau das hat mich ja so staunen lassen, war die erste 2010er die ich zerlegt hab, kann mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das so richtig ist.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

da muss intern was verdreht sein. das ventil für die Lsc stimmt nicht mit dem knopf überein...

----------


## punkt

> da muss intern was verdreht sein. das ventil für die Lsc stimmt nicht mit dem knopf überein...


0 klicks: silberne platte verdeckt alle 3 löcher
3 klicks: alle 3 löcher offen
7 oder 8 klicks/ende: wieder alle löcher zu

----------


## stephan-

Kann gut sein, evtl. stehen einfach zu viele Klicks zur Verfügung oder so?


Meine geht morgen in den Versand, bin gespannt.  :Smile:

----------


## huidiwui

> Wo bitte siehst du das? Die Tabellen sind doch exakt die selben.
> 
> Das von BMO gilt für die alten 32mm Boxxer.


ui war ich wirklich so schassaugat? 

stimmt, hast recht!

lg :Rolleyes:

----------


## stephan-

> ui war ich wirklich so schassaugat? 
> 
> stimmt, hast recht!
> 
> lg



 :Twisted:  :Mr Purple: 

Punkt: Ich würde jetzt, wie schon gesagt, tippen, dass einfach zu viele Klicks zur Verfügung stehen. fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...tufe_shims.jpg
Wie man hier sieht ist die Sache ja recht symmetrisch. Würde ich mir pers. keinen Kopf drum machen. War bei der alten Race ja auch so, die konnte man auch "falschrum" zusammenbauen, so dass zwei konst. Querschnitte freilagen.

----------


## punkt

> Punkt: Ich würde jetzt, wie schon gesagt, tippen, dass einfach zu viele Klicks zur Verfügung stehen. fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...tufe_shims.jpg
> Wie man hier sieht ist die Sache ja recht symmetrisch. Würde ich mir pers. keinen Kopf drum machen. War bei der alten Race ja auch so, die konnte man auch "falschrum" zusammenbauen, so dass zwei konst. Querschnitte freilagen.


wirklich sorgen mach ich mir da nicht, ist auch nicht meine gabel  :Wink: 
schönes foto btw. werd demnächst mal mit den shims rumspielen, muss vorher nur rausfinden, in welchem bereich diese durckstufe arbeitet.

----------


## M.C

Boxxer "Race" nach vier Wochen (!!!) am Freitag endlich wieder bekommen.
Neues Casting aber noch die alte Achse weil die Neue noch nicht lieberbar ist aber in ein paar Tagen kommt.
Die Gabel wurde gleich eingebaut und schon stellte ich das "klacken/schlagen" beim Ausfedern im Bereich der Druckstufe fest.
Zugstufe hat jetzt auch keine Funktion mehr und die Gabel federt nicht mehr ganz aus.

Am Montag wird sie durch meinem Händler wieder auf die Reise geschickt.


M.f.G

Clemens

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich glaub ich behalt meine erstmal...

----------


## huidiwui

so, hab nun mal die blaue feder in die race geknallt...

gestern bei absolutem pisswetter gefahren, deswegen vom gefühl her manchmal etwas zu hart, aber bei genauerem betrachten des gummirings war dann doch (nach ein zwei wilderen kompressionen) der gesamte federweg ausgenutzt. 

also ich glaub ich hab mein setup gefunden.
fahre derzeit einen bis zwei klicks auf der MC seite

und die gabel fährt sich zusätzlich auch schön langsam echt ein, ansprechverhalten wird merklich besser... ein wenigbesser könnte es noch werden...

----------


## LePierre

wieviel wiegst du nackt wenn man fragen darf ?

----------


## huidiwui

so um die 83 kg sinds sicher, kanns nicht genau sagen da ich keine waage zuhause hab...
dann kommen noch die protektoren-heinzis dazu also die blaue is goldrichtig

----------


## stephan-

Also ich habe ja wie gesagt die weiche Feder drin, wiege ausgerüstet sicher 80kg, wenn nicht sogar 85 und nutze nicht mehr als 18,5cm, ohne Dropstop wohlgemerkt.

----------


## M.C

Habe heute die erfreuliche Nachricht bekommen, daß meine Boxxer "Race" gegen eine original verpackte neue "Race" in schwarz ausgetauscht wird  :Smile:   
M.f.G 
Clemens

----------


## Poison :)

> Also ich habe ja wie gesagt die weiche Feder drin, wiege ausgerüstet sicher 80kg, wenn nicht sogar 85 und nutze nicht mehr als 18,5cm, ohne Dropstop wohlgemerkt.



sei mir nicht böse, aber da kann was nicht stimmen!!

ölmenge? (schmierung?dömpfung?)

ka.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> sei mir nicht böse, aber da kann was nicht stimmen!!
> 
> ölmenge? (schmierung?dömpfung?)
> 
> ka.


das denk ich mir auch. fahr die rote, wobei ich da schon am limit bin in richtung zu weich. auch bei nackischen 85 kilo. da die weiche feder zu fahren, da würd i sagn: DA HOTS WOS!

----------


## stephan-

Also die Dämpfung ist neu (vorher wars auch so), daher ist da zumindest nix kaputt.
Werde die Tage mal die Ölstände checken wegen hydraulischem Anschlag und mich wohl auch nochmal wiegen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich fahr die rote feder und wiege komplett vllt. 82 kg und nutze auf richtigen Strecken auch den ganzen Federweg.

----------


## wuschi

an die schmierstoff-experten: kann mir vielleicht auch jemand helfen? -> https://www.downhill-board.com/57343...chmierung.html

----------


## Laubfrosch

btw. meine boxxer is vom "service" zurück... kostenlos n rotes casting und die aktuelle dämpfungseinheit... die achsen sind leider noch auf rückstand.

schade das nix an der unteren brücke verbessert wurde... das schaftrohr is lieder bisl zu kurz fürs v10...

----------


## stephan-

Muss leider auch integrierten Vorbau fahren wegen zu kurzem Schaft. Naja, gibt schlimmeres.

Finde die Kulanz die bzgl. der Boxxer an den Tag gelegt wird einfach nur klasse.

----------


## Laubfrosch

na mir gehts net um integrated... sonder ums überhaupt passen.

shit drauf, gibt eh n neues rad. ich nehm die transe für den kurs  :Big Grin:

----------


## huidiwui

...n´ update...

kurz zur erinnerung problem bei der boxxer team, dass rote feder zu weich ...
hab dann die blaue verbaut die aber echt einen tick zu hart war udn dadurch ein mieses ansprechverhalten hatte.

die lösung derzeit:
rote feder, führungsbuchsen fetten, und zusätzlich 180ml 2.5er öl in die federseits einfüllen. nun is sie superweich am anfang und hat eine schöne kompression am ende

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei mir hat einfach die benutzung der druckstufen verstellung gereicht.

----------


## prolink88

update..Tuning Boxxer Race 2010

nachdem meine neue Boxxer Race zu streng ging hab ich mir das Mission Control mal angesehen!
hab im IBC gelesen das man eine beilagscheibe unterlegen soll das das Ventil etwas offen bleibt....habs probiert..war aber nicht das optimale...der verstellbereich zu gering!

hab dann die optimale lösung gefunden :Smile:  die 3 Löcher die vom Ventil haben 2.3mm....diese auf 3.0 mm aufgebohrt und du hast einen super verstellbereich..von ganz offen bis Block  :Smile: 
perfekt!

----------


## punkt

also quasi die LSC aufbohren? da hätte es doch auch dünneres öl getan oder?

----------


## Laubfrosch

du redest vom"mutter tuning" bei der MOTION control oder?

----------


## punkt

denke er hat das mutter tuning falsch angewendet, denn da geht es ja nicht darum, das ventil offen stehen zu haben.

----------


## huidiwui

> bei mir hat einfach die benutzung der druckstufen verstellung gereicht.


ansprechverhalten is bei wenig dämpfung der druckstufe einfach besser... find ich zumidnest. 

aber ich fahr dann noch zusätzlich 3 oder 4 clicks dämpfung

----------


## prolink88

> du redest vom"mutter tuning" bei der MOTION control oder?


ja so ähnlich....dieses geht aber nur bei denn alten Boxxern....die neue hat Mission Control!

es ging darum denn durchfluß zu erhöhen....hätte vielleicht auch ein dünneres öl getan...da es aber neu ist wollte ich es nicht austauschen! und 3 löcher aufbohren billiger ist :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> ja so ähnlich....dieses geht aber nur bei denn alten Boxxern....die neue hat Mission Control!


Erstens gibts auch ne neue mit Motioncontrol und zweitens gehts da auch, allerdings nicht mehr mit einer Mutter, sondern man braucht eine recht eigenartig geformte "Scheibe".


Wie bist du denn drauf?  :Big Grin:  Du bohrst unwiderruflich an deiner Gabel rum bevor du dünneres Öl testest?! Garantie futsch, Wiederverkaufswert fraglich.. Naja, jeder wie er will.

----------


## prolink88

> Erstens gibts auch ne neue mit Motioncontrol und zweitens gehts da auch, allerdings nicht mehr mit einer Mutter, sondern man braucht eine recht eigenartig geformte "Scheibe".
> 
> 
> Wie bist du denn drauf?  Du bohrst unwiderruflich an deiner Gabel rum bevor du dünneres Öl testest?! Garantie futsch, Wiederverkaufswert fraglich.. Naja, jeder wie er will.


ja hab ich auch gesehen im IBC...das ist aber Mission Control :Wink: 

habs sie erst am Freitag gekauft :Smile:  das sieht keiner...nicht mal bei Garantie fall

hab schon in ganz anderen sachen gebohrt :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

das ding in der 10er race is motion control... die teamund wc 10er habn mission control dh. aus

----------


## prolink88

> das ding in der 10er race is motion control... die teamund wc 10er habn mission control dh. aus


ja hast recht....hab mich geirrt :Frown:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Garantie futsch, Wiederverkaufswert fraglich.. Naja, jeder wie er will.


 stimmt, richtig vermarktet kriegt er mehr für die gabel als er selber bezahlt hat. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

stell dir selber ne rechnung über 300eu fürn worldcup tuning aus und mach irgendwelche blackbox aufkleber auf die gabel...

----------


## Red

Für 2011 gibt es schon wieder Änderungen an der Boxxer.

Zugstufe, Druckstufe, Boxxer WC Luftfeder, alles überarbeitet.
www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-tweaks-26214

----------


## stephan-

> Für 2011 gibt es schon wieder Änderungen an der Boxxer.
> 
> Zugstufe, Druckstufe, Boxxer WC Luftfeder, alles überarbeitet.
> www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-tweaks-26214



Grr, wofür kauf ich mir denn eine 10er Team  :Evil: 

 :Mrgreen:

----------


## Laubfrosch

schick sie doch einfach ein sobald das 2011er zeug am markt is :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

> Für 2011 gibt es schon wieder Änderungen an der Boxxer.
> 
> Zugstufe, Druckstufe, Boxxer WC Luftfeder, alles überarbeitet.
> www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-tweaks-26214


Geile Sache!

----------


## roadrunner82

> schick sie doch einfach ein sobald das 2011er zeug am markt is


Naja. Wenn ich mir die letzten Jahre so anschaue würde ich das noch einmal überdenken.

Noch leichtere Maxle -> Das nächste Teil das sie nachbessern werden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

> Für 2011 gibt es schon wieder Änderungen an der Boxxer.
> 
> Zugstufe, Druckstufe, Boxxer WC Luftfeder, alles überarbeitet.
> www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-tweaks-26214


dringend notwendig...2010er war eh mehr pfusch  :Evil:

----------


## stephan-

> dringend notwendig...2010er war eh mehr pfusch


Meine funzt richtig genial. Will nichts anderes mehr.  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

naja im ersten halben jahr gabs noch bisl was zu schrauben bevor man die gabel einsetzen konnte...

----------


## MR.A

> Meine funzt richtig genial. Will nichts anderes mehr.


nach dem wievielten zurückschicken?

----------


## Laubfrosch

meine ging auch ohne rückschickn. so wie soziemlich die meisten anderen auch

----------


## punkt

fox hätte für diesen service wahrscheinlich 150€ genommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MR.A

> ... so wie soziemlich die meisten anderen auch


das bezweifel ich

----------


## stiffiwonda200

ich bin mit den Boxxer 2010 leider nicht zu Frieden da mit jeden mal musste ich in Werkstadt fahren . da bekomme ich ein austausch Gabel . dann hab ich Fox RC 40 geholt .

----------


## punkt

> ich bin mit den Boxxer 2010 leider nicht zu Frieden da mit jeden mal musste ich in Werkstadt fahren . da bekomme ich ein austausch Gabel . dann hab ich Fox RC 40 geholt .


und was soll uns das jetzt sagen ??

----------


## Laubfrosch

wo ist den werkstadt?

----------


## flodiho

So, ich hab wieder neue Probleme: Meine Gabel nutzt nur 16cm Federweg. Hab sie dann geöffnet und hab festgestellt dass da mehr als 70ml Schmieröl in der Dämpfungsseite der Gabel ist. Hab dieses Ölvolumen auf 15ml verringert und schon wird der ganze Federweg genutzt. 

Nur, woher kommt das viele Öl? 

Anscheinend hat sich das Schmieröl mit einem Teil des Dämpfungsöls vermischt.

Somit hab ich gestern mit Motopitkan telefoniert. Anscheinend haben alle Boxxer Teams mit der dicken Kolbenstange der Dämpfungseinheit Probleme. Die Dichtung macht da irgendwie nicht mit und es verbindet sich almählich das Dämpfungsöl mit dem Schmieröl. Nun wird von Motopitkan eine andere Kolbenstange (die von der Race) verbaut und das Problem sollte gelöst sein. Habt ihr davon schon mal was gehört? 

Greetz Flo

----------


## stephan-

> Anscheinend haben alle Boxxer Teams mit der dicken Kolbenstange der Dämpfungseinheit Probleme.



Unsinn. Erstens würde das dann auch die WC betreffen und zweitens bist du bisher der einzige, von dem ich das lese.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich kenne dieses problem auch nur von kleinere RS Gabeln, dort aber durch die Reihe hinweg alle glaub 08er betroffen und wurde durch Austausch der Dichtung erledigt.

----------


## punkt

das klingt doch nach dem klassischen rs problem. die "dämpfungseinheit" wird undicht und das öl wird nach unten ins casting gepresst. bisher konnte man das noch immer mit neuen o-ringen und/oder ner ladung fett beheben.

----------


## MR.A

hatte das gleiche Problem mit meiner 06er Team auch einmal.
Nach dem fetten der Dichtung und dem Neu befüllen ist das die folgenden 2 Jahre
nicht mehr passiert...

----------


## Red

Ich hab das auch schon andersrum erlebt, Schmieröl (war zu viel drin) hat sich in die Dämpfungseinheit gedrückt.
Die O-Ring Dichtung gegen den Zugstufenschaft ist einfach nicht gerade eine ideale Lösung.

Die Öldichtungen unter den Staubabstreifern dichten sogar besser als der O-Ring.

----------


## punkt

wieso liest man eigentlich so wenig fahrbereichte über die gabel? sind ja einige vom alten modell aufs neue umgestiegen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom "tuning" durch ausbau der Öldichtungen? da diese wohl der Gabel einiges an ansprechverhalten nehmen?

wenn man die weglässt muss man halt öfter schmieröl auffüllen, hat da jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht?

gelaber von sinn und zweck von dichtungen bitte ersparen, ich möchte nur wissen wie die gabel saut und wieoft man "nachfüllen" muss und ob sich das ansprechverhalten wirklich so arg bessert. 

hatte neulich eine uneingefahrene boxxer race in der hand ohne öldichtungen. die ging da schon wirklich super sanft und geschmeidig...

----------


## stephan-

Ansprechverhalten meiner Boxxer (beide Dichtungen drin) ist schon ziemlich gut, aber das einer Boxxer ohne Öldichtungen ist unglaublich. 
Dazu kann man auch noch die Federn auf den Staubabstreifern weglassen, bringt auch nochmal was.

Wenn man seine Gabel eh öfter mal zerlegt und neu befüllt ist es sicher kein Thema. Ölverlust wirste nicht haben bei heilen Abstreifern, zumal ja eh Fett und 15er Öl unten rein soll, also eine recht zähe Kombination.

Wenn man die Gabel eh 1x im Monat serviced auf jedenfall ein dickes Plus! Hab ich bei meine alten Boxxer auch schon so gemacht, merklich besser als vorher.
Bei der 2010er werd ichs nicht machen, da mich dieser Sicherungsring an der Zugstufe total ankotzt. Da bleiben die Öldichtungen dann eben drin.

----------


## Laubfrosch

hey, 
ok. 
was hat der sicherungsring mit der öldichtung nochmal zutun? steh aufn schlauch

----------


## stephan-

Nix. Aber die "Federringe" kannste auch rauswerfen, verursachen auch unnötige Reibung.

----------


## punkt

verliert die gabel ohne die dichtungen nicht stark an progression?

----------


## stephan-

Wieso sollte sie?!

----------


## Laubfrosch

wäre ja eher im positiven sinne, da man die verloren gegangene progression nun direkt über die druckstufe gezielt hinzufügen kann ohne abstriche im ansprechverhalten machen zu müssen

----------


## punkt

> Wieso sollte sie?!


naja ohne die dichtungen dürfte sich ja theoretisch kein oder kaum druck im casting aufbauen - bzw nach oben hin dann entweichen. hatte es schon des öfteren, dass sich im casting ein unterdruck gebildet hatte, also bildet sich da ja so ne art luftfeder.

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm, ok das kenn ich, aber ich hab meine gabeln eh immer mit relativ viel unterdruck zamgebaut, also zamgedrückter rechter seite bevor ich sie zuschraub.

naja, ich denk ich werds ausprobieren.

evtl also mehr endprogression oder nen vernünftigen gummistick einbauen als progression  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Zwecks der verlorenen Progression ohne Öldichtungen:

Glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich die so gewaltig ändert. Weil die Luft müsste ja innerhalb kürzester Zeit an den Gleitbuchsen vorbei. Grad bei einem ganz schnellen Schlag dürfte da kaum soviel vorbeikommen, dass man das merkt. Eher noch bei einem langsameren Schlag.

----------


## punkt

aber dann hätte man ja theoretisch spontan ein ganz anderes setup, quasi von progressiv zu linear. naja, probierts aus und berichtet dann  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ich hab meine 2006er einmal unabsichtlich zusammengesteckt zusammengabaut, und dachte, ich hätte ein traumhaftes Ansprechverhalten - quasi eine zusätzliche negative Luftkammer. 

Ich hätte das dann noch 2 mal probiert, und die Gabel hat irgendwie gar nicht funktioniert. Kann net genau sagen was aber ich hab's dann wieder normal zusammengebaut und es hat gepasst.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja genau das, funktioniert bei mir aber eigentlich immer.

evtl lag das problem bei dir an deiner soloair. 

mit negativer und positiver kammer kann man eh so viel lustiges zeug bewirken  :Big Grin: , federgabel traveln, lockout usw.

----------


## noox

Weiß nicht sicher, ob ich mir das einbilde, oder ob das wirklich so ist:

Wenn ich mit meine 2010er Boxxer Weltcup über kleine Unebenheiten fahre, und dabei den Lenker nicht 100% fest halte, dann arbeitet die Gabel gar nicht. Also z.B. auf einer Schotterstraße, oder auf einem geraden Stück mit ein paar kleinen Unebenheiten. Ich hab High-Speed-Compression komplett offen. Luftdruck eher schon nieder (knapp unter 60 bei 70kg.) Bei manchen Strecken schlage ich durch. Zwar nicht bei größeren (aber sauberen) Sprüngen, eher so bei schlagigen Sachen - große Wurzeln oder Löcher. Bottom Out habe ich schon so halb zugedreht.

Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass die 2006er da besser gegangen ist - meist ohne Durchzuschlagen.


Werde jetzt mal Bottom Out noch mehr reindrehen, eine Spur weniger Luftdruck, dafür etwas mehr Dämpfung... 

In Kanada dann a bissl Setup austesten.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich würde mehr highspeed dämpfung fahren, dann sollte die bei solchen schlägen nicht durchgehen.

----------


## noox

Ja, aber das Problem ist ja, dass diese kleinen schnellen Schläge ja auch eher High-Speed-Schläge sind, oder? Und die nimmts einfach nicht weg. Ich finde die Gabel daher viel kraftraubender zu fahren als die alte.

Ich bräuchte Beginning-Stroke-High-Speed und Ending-Stroke High-Speed  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm, ich glaub ich weiss wie du das meinst, hab aber auch keine lösung parat ausser versuchen das ansprechverhalten softer hinzubekommen um die highspeed dämpfungen wenigstens halbwegs zudrehn zu können.

ich finds da immer sehr interessant wieviel man aus fahrwerken rausholen kann.
--> sam hill.

wenn man seiner gabel mal beim arbeiten zuschaut gehen einem eigentlich nur noch fragezeichen auf, gewisser habenwill effekt.

das wirkt so mega straff, schluckt aber trotzdem alles weg und alles in allem schaut er so verdammt ruhig aufn rad aus...

----------


## noox

Also ein Setup von solchen Leuten kann man gar net mit unsereins vergleichen. Die fahren in 4 Minuten in Leogang runter. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich unter 6 Minuten runterkomme. Wenn die Twins schon 5:28 brauchen.

Selbst wenn ich die Gabeln von den besseren Österreichern drücke: Die sind alle bockhart. Und meine Gabel funktioniert auch gut, wenn ich kraftvoll fahre. Aber grad wenn ich an den 24h-DH denke, dann wär's gut, wenn man die eine oder andere Gerade richtig relaxed fahren könnte. Aber sobald ich denk Lenker locker lasse, habe ich das Gefühl ich fahren eine Starrgabel. Wobei ich das Losbrechmoment im Stand aber ok finde. Werd' nach Kanada mal probieren, ohne Öldichtungen zu fahren. Vieleicht wäre das was für den 24er.

----------


## stephan-

Naja, ist eben ne straffer gedämpfte Racegabel, straffer als die 06er Boxxer.
Die soll nicht unbedingt auf jeden kleinen Kram ansprechen, schätze ich mal. Je höher die Geschwindigkeit, desto größer die Kräfte, daher arbeitet das Ding auch nur bei Vollgas richtig gut.

----------


## punkt

wie arbeitet die gabel denn auf kleineren wurzeln? immer noch eher mäßig? theoretisch sind das ja schon highspeed schläge und dafür bietet zum beispiel avalanche ein kleines tuningpaket an. da wird hauptsächlich was umgeshimt und der kolben etwas verändert um mehr ölfluss zu ermöglichen. denke schon dass dadurch das spiking behoben werden könnte. ich weiß aber nicht, in wie weit sich die beiden druckstufen tatsächlich überschneiden. könntest erstmal dünneres öl probieren und dann mit der dämpfung gegensteuern. dabei nur bedenken, dass das rs öl schon relativ dünn ist.

die alte boxxer hatte das problem zwar auch, aber da merk ichs nur wenn man in relativ flache landungen reinbombt. da geht der erste schlag schon ganz gut in die knochen. hadere im moment mit mir selbst auf die 2010er umzusteigen, auch wenns blöd wäre und ich eh lang nicht fahren kann, aber der haben will faktor steigt immer weiter  :Big Grin: 

ansonsten hat stephan recht, die neue boxxer ist deutlich straffer als die alten jahrgänge.

----------


## roadrunner82

> Wenn man die Gabel eh 1x im Monat serviced auf jedenfall ein dickes Plus! Hab ich bei meine alten Boxxer auch schon so gemacht, merklich besser als in.


Saftelt das nicht extrem? Wenn ich daran denke wie meine alte schon herum gesaut hat als die Dichtung kaputt war.

----------


## stephan-

Natürlich saftet das, wenn die Dichtung kaputt ist.

Wenn die Abstreifer aber okay sind dann ists kein Problem, da das Gemisch zur Schmierung eh recht dickflüssig ist/sein sollte.

----------


## punkt

ein nicht näher genannter fahrwerksumbauer ist mal den weg gegangen, die dichtungen zu ersetzen und dafür die staubabstreifer wegzuschmeißen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

du meinst der hat alle dichtungen raus und eine öldichtung an stelle des staubabstreifers eingebaut?

das wäre sinnig, aber wegen diese 15ml die mir verloren gehen innerhalb eines monats oder sagen wir vllt. 20 betriebsstunden, ist mir das bisl öl auch egal.

----------


## DarkSecret

> ein nicht näher genannter fahrwerksumbauer ist mal den weg gegangen, die dichtungen zu ersetzen und dafür die staubabstreifer wegzuschmeißen.


Pitkan ?

----------


## stephan-

Meine HSC hat irgendwie ihre Wirkung verloren. Ist ganz zugeknallt und ich krieg die Gabel auf der Straße mit Bremse und "voll reinhauen" auf 19,5cm. Das ist definitiv nicht normal.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Mir fallen nur kaputte Dichtungen ein, werde das Mico die Tage mal ausbauen, aber evtl. hatte hier ja schonmal jemand das Problem.

----------


## Laubfrosch

was hat die hsc mit deinem parkplatztest zu tun? 
das wär doch eher lsc. 

naja wo soll das öl denn hinsein?

----------


## prolink88

hab bei meiner Boxxer Race 2010 (2. serie) heute mal die feder ausgebaut! und wenn ich sie voll zusammen drücke komme ich maximal auf 180mm!! weiß da jemand warum?
funktioniert ansonsten nach ein bissal tunen einwandfrei.

----------


## pAz

öl aus der kartusche nach unten gesickert ?!

----------


## prolink88

> öl aus der kartusche nach unten gesickert ?!


gar nicht so weit hergeholt...bin gerade draufgekommen warum...hab links und rechts etwas schmieröl eingefüllt..und auf der kartuschenseite wird da nicht genug platz sein wenn sie einfedert :Smile: 
hätte man gleich einen hydraulischen endanschlag..wenns das Monoque aushält :Smile:

----------


## stiffiwonda200

ich brauche eure Hilfe . ich such ja passene Adapter für den Gabel Rock Shox Boxxer racer 2010 , welche Adapter soll das sein . ich fahre Avid Elixir 5 2010. wahrscheinlich brauche ich bestimmt PM Adapter .

----------


## stephan-

Ganz normalen IS auf xxx mm Scheibe nehmen. Boxxer"standard" gibts nicht mehr.

----------


## stiffiwonda200

dann zeig mir mal dann weiß ich auch welche sein muss .

----------


## Laubfrosch

son schmarrn!!! postmount ganz  normal postmount 203mm für ne 203er scheibe.... 
IS war dem alten boxxer standard nur ähnlich

----------


## stephan-

> son schmarrn!!! postmount ganz  normal postmount 203mm für ne 203er scheibe.... 
> IS war dem alten boxxer standard nur ähnlich


Ups. Jetzt wo du es sagst, hast natürlich recht. War gestern wohl irgendwie etwas verwirrt.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## dh-noob

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? will meine fox40 verkaufen und gewicht sparen.
boxxer team + soloair einheit und topcap? sollte etwas günstiger sein, wie ich so errechnet habe.

ratet ihr mir vielleicht auf die 2011er modelle zu warten... wo die kinderkrankheiten vielleicht besser behoben worden sind? leider gibt es so sehr schwankungen, was mich schon etwas abschreckt....  :Frown: 

PS: es gäbe auch die version: boxxer team + protone air kit

----------


## stephan-

Ich sehe kein Problem darin die 2010er Boxxer zu kaufen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

also wenn du unbedingt die luft brauchst würd ich das protone kit nehmen. funzt ziemlich gut.
hatte das in einer 888 rc2x 06 verbaut.

ansonsten hatte ich neulich wiedern kumpl da, bei seiner boxxer race war kaum schmieröl drin und nach seinen 6std fahrerei am 24 H rennen ging se dann halt nimmer wirklich toll.

neu abgeschmiert, dämpfungsöl getauscht. da haben so 50ml gefehlt die bewirkt haben das die dämpfung nicht gscheid ging und n klackern drin war...
die herstellerangabe von 290ml passen übrigens nicht rein. 
das waren jetzt am ende vllt. 250ml die reingepasst haben, und bei zugedrehter zugstufe geht nach 1cm fw, der block rein. 

jetzt funzt das ding auch wie geleckt  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

> und bei zugedrehter zugstufe geht nach 1cm fw, der block rein.


druckstufe  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

sorry, ja klar.  :Big Grin:  sonst wär irgendwas verkehrt ja.

----------


## dh-noob

> also wenn du unbedingt die luft brauchst würd ich das protone kit nehmen. funzt ziemlich gut.
> 
> neu abgeschmiert, dämpfungsöl getauscht. da haben so 50ml gefehlt die bewirkt haben das die dämpfung nicht gscheid ging und n klackern drin war...


das mit dem protone-kit ist die frage... solo air ist ja auch schon ne weile bei rockshox standard und relativ ausgereift... 

mit dem kompletten service nach einem neukauf ist natürlich echt unverschämt, aber sollte machbar sein, bei bedarf.

----------


## stephan-

Spricht auch nix gegen Soloair. Gewichtstechnisch nimmt sich das nix und Soloair funzt wunderbar. Gerade mit potenter Dämpfung wie in der Team vorhanden.

----------


## stephan-

Die Boxxer braucht auf jedenfall Zuwendung. Wenn man eine Gabel will die man einbaut und vergisst, ist man hier jedenfalls nicht ganz richtig.
Ab und an mal öffnen, reinigen und neu schmieren und das Ding verrichtet einen wunderbaren Dienst.

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo ok, aber das war auch in zeiten von akzeptablen auslieferungszuständen so.  :Big Grin: 

der vorteil der protone kartusche ist halt das man negative und positive luftkammer selber über ventile steuern kann und die gabel ist somit auch travelbar. 

das solo air system ist natürlich ausgereifter und besitzt ja seit 2010 auch diese bottom out funktion (wers braucht...)

----------


## LePierre

so nur mal zwischendrin zur info -

hab meine gabel nun zum zweiten mal eingeschickt ( daempfungsoel lief in die schmierung und blockierte mir so den federweg)

und hab sie repariert zurueckbekommen und auf anfrage sogar ein weisses casting. supergut.

sport import sei dank

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo ich hab meine ja auf verdacht eingeschickt und auch das rote casting bekommen... sowie die neue achse und dämpfungskartusche....

aber der fehler bei dir mit dem durchsickernde öl hängt auch nur mit ner mini dichtung zam.. kamma im notfall auf fix selber machen...

----------


## DH_Marco

bei meiner boxxer team wird der federweg nicht ausgenützt. die letzten 4-5 cm erreich ich einfach nicht, was ja eigentlich schon viel ist. was kann das sein?? zu viel öl drinn, falsche feder, dieses elastomer auf der federseite,..... ??? 

ich fahr die gabel momentan "out of the box", also mit roter feder. sollte eigentlich genau für mein gewicht (ca 76 kg nackig) passen. druckstufe ist auch komplett raus und bottom out auch.

habt ihr irgendwelche ideen oder erfahrungen diesbezüglich??

danke

----------


## stephan-

Dropstop raus, gelbe Feder rein.

----------


## prolink88

rote feder ist zu hart...ich habe 72kg..und bin nur auf 150mm gekommen! gelbe ist perfekt

----------


## LePierre

Bei dir wird - so wie bei mir - Öl aus der daempfung in die Schmierung gelaufen sein. 

Hab meine Gabel deswegen eingeschickt und es wurde alles gefixt. Sport Import ist da ganz geil.

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm, den öldurchschlag hört man aber normal bei benutzung...

klingt mir eher nach zu harter feder oder ungekürzter dropstop..

wobei mit 76kg nackig... hab ich die gabel mit roter feder zum durchschlagen gebracht.... aber du kannst es doch testen..

bau die gabel aus den brücken raus, und drück die dämpfungsseite zam und schau wie weit das reingeht...

dann weisste direkt was los is.

----------


## DH_Marco

danke für die tips. ich werd mir das ganze mal ansehen und dann meld ich mich wieder.

lg, marco

----------


## Gutti

> Welche Qualitätsprobleme meinst du?
> 
> Dass Öl fehlt?
> Dass die Dämpfung klappert und auseinanderfallen kann?
> Dass die Achse die Tauchrohre nicht zusammenhält und deshalb schon wieder geändert wurde?
> 
> Disclaimer: Obiger Post kann Gerüchte enthalten. Der Autor übernimmt keinerlei Verantwortung für irgendetwas.


Hallo

Bei mir Klappert auch die Dämpfung, ich hab eine Race.

Am Anfang hat man es kaum gehört, aber mitlerweile ist es echt Extrem Laut

Was kann das sein??

----------


## Lordz

Was haltet ihr davon ?

www.pinkbike.com/news/cr1-test-2010.html

----------


## prolink88

weiß jemand von euch was sie bei der Boxxer Race 2011 verändert haben?
bin gestern Testweise eine gefahren....spricht noch besser an....macht auch keine geräusche beim einfedern

fakt ist das sie die MC einheit geändert haben...hat einer schon vergleiche?

----------


## Laubfrosch

gibts doch alles schon groß und bunt beschrieben im internet.

----------


## r-dog

geht das bei der 2010er boxxer auch?  www.pinkbike.com/video/146846/

----------


## roadrunner82

Die 2010er hat kein floodgate.

----------

